# I Got Windows 7 in 2022.



## xcescxa (Feb 22, 2022)

It works like a charm, no BSOD, 
somehow it increased my download speed. 
Before it was like 20, now its 34mbps. 

I am using usb 3.0, so i did have to do some 
boot.wim, and install.wim modifications
for my keyboard and mouse to work.

Soundcard works more now than it was
on windows 10, Obviously, sounds
better too.

Only Problem i found is that i have to 
use a vpn sometimes. On certain sites
like Tidal Web player, to play music.

Gpu is 4 degrees cooler. Cpu usage 0%
I think i have the earliest version?













Ignore my hard disk.


----------



## Mats (Feb 22, 2022)

Nelkotic said:


> I think i have the earliest version?


Given that you have SP1 I'd say no.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 22, 2022)

Why a VPN? That usually means you got IP-banned.

And what sound card do you have? I have a Sound Blaster ZXR on another PC and it works fine with Windows 10.


----------



## Totally (Feb 22, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Why a VPN? That usually means you got IP-banned.


Websites/services can block whatever they want to, chances are they blocked the browser.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 22, 2022)

Totally said:


> chances are they blocked the browser.


Usually, a VPN is to get around an IP address ban. I'm not sure how the VPN is reporting things so it looks like a different whatever. Can they be used to report another Windows version in the UA string?


----------



## xcescxa (Feb 22, 2022)

Totally said:


> Websites/services can block whatever they want to, chances are they blocked the browser.


Its a workaround.
Its because of the browser, 
it says im not using the newest one, when i am.



RJARRRPCGP said:


> Why a VPN? That usually means you got IP-banned.
> 
> And what sound card do you have? I have a Sound Blaster ZXR on another PC and it works fine with Windows 10.


Without using modded drivers
to get it to work. This is designed
for Windows XP - Windows 7.
Actually keeps settings when 
i reboot. Instead of using a modded
driver which the person doesnt 
know what they are doing.
Cuz my "What you hear"
Was broken on 10
but not here anymore.


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 22, 2022)

Man I miss Windows 7 aero. I also fiddled around with MacOS and various Linux distro skin packs to spice things up. Yum!


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Feb 22, 2022)

But Why tho
you have a ryzen so its probably slower
your on a unsecured os programs are going to stop working
also like if Windows 10 has bsods then you did somthing wrong


----------



## xcescxa (Feb 22, 2022)

Example for the vpn.
On tidal, it shows this,
when im not using a
vpn.





Its unplayable. Using the
vpn it fixes this.



Hachi_Roku256563 said:


> But Why tho
> you have a ryzen so its probably slower
> your on a unsecured os programs are going to stop working
> also like if Windows 10 has bsods then you did somthing wrong



Get out of here if your just
going to shitpost. 

Also not one program hasnt
... worked, so far. So.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Feb 22, 2022)

Nelkotic said:


> Get out of here if your just


i mean like as far as im aware
windows 7 still has problems with ryzen in terms of scheduling that never got fixed
if thats been fixed i take that back
but still raises the question of why
Security is a real thing that would be a concern
programs will stop supporting the OS



Nelkotic said:


> Also not one program hasnt
> ... worked, so far. So.


i know but im talking long terms
Im sorry if it seems like im being a annyoance but these are genuine questions


----------



## xcescxa (Feb 22, 2022)

Hachi_Roku256563 said:


> i mean like as far as im aware
> windows 7 still has problems with ryzen in terms of scheduling that never got fixed
> if thats been fixed i take that back
> but still raises the question of why
> ...



Ok Security isnt a problem for me, i dont download random
freeware, or such, and i dont use random browsers.
Nor do i use youtube tutorials at all, or website tutorials at all that most likely
mislead you into downloading something contagious.
Firefox is the king. If they do stop i know a workaround.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 22, 2022)

Nelkotic said:


> Example for the vpn.
> On tidal, it shows this,
> when im not using a
> vpn.
> ...


That error message looks like firewall-style blocking on their end. Also, without a ton of updates, fundamental internet services are broken, because of missing standards revisions for various things, especially before Windows 8. Some web sites also falsely think outdated browser, if using Pale Moon or one forked off of Pale Moon, such as My Pal. You may get nothing more than an error message about being unable to connect, if certificates are missing.


----------



## HD64G (Feb 22, 2022)

Hachi_Roku256563 said:


> But Why tho
> you have a ryzen so its probably slower
> your on a unsecured os programs are going to stop working
> also like if Windows 10 has bsods then you did somthing wrong


You are mistaken. FYI, at least for my Ryzen 2600X win7 is at least 10% faster in CPU sensitive games than win10.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Feb 22, 2022)

Nelkotic said:


> Firefox is the king. If they do stop i know a workaround.


Fair enough 
XP got 17 years of support from firefox
based on that you got like 6 more years of support for win 7
But like RIP modern games lol with dumb no DX12


----------



## xcescxa (Feb 22, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> That error message looks like firewall-style blocking on their end. Also, without a ton of updates, fundamental internet services are broken, because of missing standards revisions for various things, especially before Windows 8. Some web sites also falsely think outdated browser, if using Pale Moon or one forked off of Pale Moon, such as My Pal.



Possibly. Pale moon is rubish. Its worse than firefox,
in the audio quality aspect. Also ive only done 
3 updates, and they are only security ones.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 22, 2022)

Nelkotic said:


> 3 updates, and they are only security ones.


You need a lot more, all the way from the early-2010s to 2020!


----------



## xcescxa (Feb 22, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> You need a lot more, all the way from the early-2010s to 2020!


Dont need them. 
Only installing updates
or runtimes and such if an
application requires it.

I was originally going to do 
vista, because i found an old 
core 2 duo laptop i had for 
years, and wondered what 
it would be like on new hardware
but i dont have time to fiddle 
with vista, and mess with things.


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 22, 2022)

Nelkotic said:


> Sound card works more now than it was
> on windows 10, Obviously, sounds better too.
> Gpu is 4 degrees cooler. Cpu usage 0%
> 
> *Ignore my hard disk.*


Yes one WD Gold 1TB for OS boot, this it will change your stars.


----------



## Emilychi (Feb 22, 2022)

I still dont get it.

Why all the hassle with workarounds in some Apps, when they become unsupported and the less security with possible infections.
Why do you hold onto this?
Like seriously, your hardware seems fine to run anything else.
If you had like an FX CPU i would have gotten it.

At this point you kinda want to provocate people with it, so why.
The other Thread got locked already.


----------



## erocker (Feb 22, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Usually, a VPN is to get around an IP address ban. I'm not sure how the VPN is reporting things so it looks like a different whatever. Can they be used to report another Windows version in the UA string?


No, that's not usually why people use VPN's.


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 22, 2022)

Nelkotic said:


> Ok Security isnt a problem for me, i dont download random
> freeware, or such, and i dont use random browsers.
> Firefox is the king. If they do stop i know a workaround.



I do feel also fearless about Security issues, do not even use Antivirus, or Windows defender, I am the watchdog of my OS.
But there is a price to pay for everything, and I did pay.
You may not expect regular consumers,  those once use W7 Home,  them to understand your own IT strategy and decisions.









Emilychi said:


> I still dont get it.
> 
> Why all the hassle with workarounds in some Apps



You are very young...   
Firefox it might be in denial to connect at a specific website, the workaround was about this tiny restriction.
I am using Firefox 91.6.0esr (64bit).   
I also found the workaround to activate bookmarks and passwords backup and restoration from a file. 

The life with Win 7 Pro or higher this is a happy one, even at 2022.


----------



## Cutechri (Feb 22, 2022)

My condolences. Ryzen on Windows 7... good God you people. You can't just stop desecrating the corpse of this OS can you. Do you seriously think a 3600X can't handle Windows 10/11?

Have fun with future hardware and drivers. NVIDIA has already stopped caring about Windows 7 and other companies will follow suit later this year. But if you have a fetish for arbitrary workarounds and hate change by remaining on stone age operating systems, you do you.

I sure know my 5900X would murder me if I tried slapping Windows 7 on it.


----------



## looniam (Feb 22, 2022)

a little disappointed you didn't do vista, took me three days and a lot of coffee to whip that into shape - on contemporary hardware.

still cheers for beating software into submission.


----------



## docnorth (Feb 22, 2022)

Nelkotic said:


> I think i have the earliest version?


At least for my win 7 pro SP1 should be the latest version.


----------



## Bones (Feb 22, 2022)

Cutechri said:


> My condolences. Ryzen on Windows 7... good God you people. You can't just stop desecrating the corpse of this OS can you. Do you seriously think a 3600X can't handle Windows 10/11?
> 
> Have fun with future hardware and drivers. NVIDIA has already stopped caring about Windows 7 and other companies will follow suit later this year. But if you have a fetish for arbitrary workarounds and hate change by remaining on stone age operating systems, *you do you.*
> 
> I sure know my 5900X would murder me if I tried slapping Windows 7 on it.


And I guess that's the point - He's doing him like it is for you to do you.
Seriously.

I get that his posts do sound like a hate-rant about Win 10 and 11 to many of you but I also can't claim any innocence about that, done it myself TBH. I switched to Linux back when Win 10 first came out because I don't like what's in it and will not have either 10 or 11 on this machine but I still have Win 7 I do run on it sometimes.
I also don't have the latest cards or just hardware in general so that's not a problem here or do I game much if at all - That being another non-issue for me.

And yes this is a Ryzen based build that's doing just fine with either Linux or Win 7, at least according to my needs and that's good enough.

If the OP wants Win 7, I'm good with it since in the end it doesn't affect a damn thing for me and what others choose to use does exactly the same as well regardless of OS used.


----------



## Cutechri (Feb 22, 2022)

More so tired of the abundant amount of Windows 7 threads in various tech forums as if it's a very unique thing for you to use a dated OS in this day and age due to your hate boner for new operating systems. You can use any OS you want without letting the world know about it. Linux users still don't know this.


----------



## Bones (Feb 22, 2022)

Cutechri said:


> More so tired of the abundant amount of Windows 7 threads in various tech forums as if it's a very unique thing for you to use a dated OS in this day and age due to your hate boner for new operating systems. You can use any OS you want without letting the world know about it.


I get that and understand why you feel the way you do.


Cutechri said:


> Linux users still don't know this.


As for linux users that's more of the "Bash" (Linux elite) crowd that does that, I use Linux but don't go around shouting about it from every hilltop I come across.
Use whatever makes you happy in any case.


----------



## cst1992 (Feb 22, 2022)

Why are people writing in verses on this thread???


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 22, 2022)

Nelkotic said:


> Its a workaround.
> Its because of the browser,
> it says im not using the newest one, when i am.
> 
> ...


yeah i have auzentech and too bad there's no newest driver for the newer OS so basically it's dead on the new OS


----------



## freeagent (Feb 22, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> yeah i have auzentech and too bad there's no newest driver for the newer OS so basically it's dead on the new OS


I had an Auzentech prelude that I used up until 2017, there was some modded drivers that allowed it to work on 10.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 22, 2022)

As long as his machine does not become a malware source I have no issue with this, but it is statistically more likely to do so.

He just needs to keep on his toes (and maybe purchase an extended support agreement with MS) and he'll probably be fine.



Cutechri said:


> More so tired of the abundant amount of Windows 7 threads in various tech forums as if it's a very unique thing for you to use a dated OS in this day and age due to your hate boner for new operating systems. You can use any OS you want without letting the world know about it. Linux users still don't know this.


People want to believe they've cheated the system in some way with a niche OS, so it basically becomes part of their identity. It's weird I agree.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 22, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I had an Auzentech prelude that I used up until 2017, there was some modded drivers that allowed it to work on 10.


for that reason now i skip buying add on soundcard


----------



## freeagent (Feb 22, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> for that reason now i skip buying add on soundcard


I have my system plugged into my AVR through HDMI.. I haven’t used a sound card in 5 years. I just use the onboard sound to run a pair of headphones on my other system.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 22, 2022)

Hi,
I've used win-7 since 2009 it's on all but my z490 rig where the alternative os is mint 20.3 and it gets used more than 10 or now 11 it just wasn't worth installing 7 on it is all I have four other machines with 7 already.

I'm still waiting for all the hackers to jack me up like so many said would and to this day keep saying since eol started these hackers would be coming for anyone using win-7 lol


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 22, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> I'm still waiting for all the hackers to jack me up like so many said would and to this day keep saying since eol started these hackers would be coming for anyone using win-7 lol


Survivorship bias.  Just because it hasn't happened doesn't mean it won't happen.  As a matter of fact, it's almost certain to happen.  The question is when and how important your data really is.  It may take years, but there is no question a patched OS is safer than an unpatched one.


----------



## delshay (Feb 22, 2022)

I'm only using Win 7 because my old DDR1 computer does not support Win 10. I still buy things online with it. The only update win 7 get's is Microsoft Edge (updated more or less every month), so I do have latest Edge update installed along with Norton Antivirus. This is the only area where it gets regular updates.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 22, 2022)

Hi,
Unofficial sp2 if the media didn't have it already


			https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/all/how-to-obtain-and-install-windows-7-sp2/c2c7009f-3a10-4199-9c89-48e1e883051e
		


Otherwise here's my list


----------



## delshay (Feb 22, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Unofficial sp2 if the media didn't have it already
> 
> 
> ...



.Net Framework can be installed manually v6.x installed here.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 22, 2022)

delshay said:


> .Net Framework can be installed manually v6.x installed here.


Hi,
Yeah I haven't bothered.


----------



## Atomic77 (Feb 22, 2022)

Oh my freakin gosh people are still using Windows 7? I am normally not one to upgrade to often but I flew into Windows 11 right away on my 1 year old Ryzen 5 HP laptop as soon as it was ready. I now also have my very new came with windows 10 Dell AIO running windows 11. The New OS is awesome I've had no issues to date.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Feb 22, 2022)

cst1992 said:


> Why are people writing in verses on this thread???


Thread diversity? 
I don't see anything wrong with staying on an older/outdated OS, but as others have pointed out, it could be a major security issue.


----------



## looniam (Feb 22, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> People want to believe they've cheated the system in some way with a niche OS, so it basically becomes part of their identity. It's weird I agree.


or having a healthy rebellion to establish their independence and identity; pretty common among young adults.

though to be fair to the OP, its a little early to whip out a DSM, eh?


----------



## AleXXX666 (Feb 22, 2022)

NoiseBox said:


> Just a heads up, Windows 9 is a thing
> It's 8.1 Industry embedded pro, with a nice win7 UI on top. All the advantages of 10 (usb 3.0, m.2 nVME supports, etc) with none of the drawbacks (no live tiles, no spyware, etc) and still supported with security updates.
> 
> 
> ...


wow, thanks for that, way more interesting & unique to run than sh*tdows 7 in 2k22


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 22, 2022)

Hi,
Wild concept but win-7 just works and not all bloated up

Not to mention win-11 is the beginning of a closed garden if you like that continue on I'll not judge anyone that likes or wants that 
Maybe there is a win-10 or 11 or even now a win-12 club others can talk about all the wonderful things we're missing there lol

Maybe 12 will finally do away with local user-admin accounts/ slide loading programs and everyone can just install what's offered through windows updates and in the MS store and enjoy the closed garden


----------



## Steevo (Feb 22, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Survivorship bias.  Just because it hasn't happened doesn't mean it won't happen.  As a matter of fact, it's almost certain to happen.  The question is when and how important your data really is.  It may take years, but there is no question a patched OS is safer than an unpatched one.



Not so much survivorship bias, Win 7 is still decently secure when behind any NAT router and most ISPs do some filtering to keep the level of  garbage down on their network, some backbone providers require it anymore.

I do remember putting a XP machine live on line with no protection and in less than 30 minutes it was compromised, and that was about when windows 7 was out. 

Windows printer/spooler has been an issue for years, just unused(unhijacked) by many, I signed a NDA with MS back when Vista was new over it, all the cheap printers with no device buffer of their own.

I would feel secure using Win 7 with a secure network, a good AV and most services turned off, and a good backup, but that applies to anything you don’t want lost. Also also, I miss windows media center and being able to pause and record live TV while gaming in another room on the same system.


----------



## AleXXX666 (Feb 22, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Wild concept but win-7 just works and not all bloated up
> 
> Not to mention win-11 is the beginning of a closed garden if you like that continue on I'll not judge anyone that likes or wants that
> ...


win 10 also works and not bloated up unless you try it on 1GB RAM and old Sempron/Celeron single corer...

if you don't have software that isn't supported on windows 7, no problem using it. same as no problem using old mac os if you have older mac. or using linux if you don't need win&mac-only software/games and also don't wanna do geekf**k with all that emulators and other creepy cr*p that they whistle you about "it all works".

but, installing old os on platform with unsupported drivers, messing around to get it to work, lol... i'm just too lazy nowadays, back times i liked installing linux and even hackintosh lol


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 22, 2022)

AleXXX666 said:


> win 10 also works and not bloated up unless you try it on 1GB RAM and old Sempron/Celeron single corer...
> 
> if you don't have software that isn't supported on windows 7, no problem using it. same as no problem using old mac os if you have older mac. or using linux if you don't need win&mac-only software/games and also don't wanna do geekf**k with all that emulators and other creepy cr*p that they whistle you about "it all works".
> 
> but, installing old os on platform with unsupported drivers, messing around to get it to work, lol... i'm just too lazy nowadays, back times i liked installing linux and even hackintosh lol


Hi,
Unsupported drivers ?


----------



## NoiseBox (Feb 22, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Unsupported drivers ?


Perhaps the poster meant (and I'm guessing here) using older drivers, or fiddling with drivers to force them to install on an older OS.
Just a possibility.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 22, 2022)

NoiseBox said:


> Perhaps the poster meant (and I'm guessing here) using older drivers, or fiddling with drivers to force them to install on an older OS.
> Just a possibility.


Hi,
Yeah all 7 drivers are good so the comments was assuming at best not anywhere near reality.

Only system z490 I don't have 7 on it I use mostly mint 20.3 on it.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 23, 2022)

looniam said:


> or having a healthy rebellion to establish their independence and identity; pretty common among young adults.


Yeah but doing it by installing an obscure operating system is still kinda odd man.  And I really doubt the majority of these are "young adults."



Steevo said:


> Not so much survivorship bias, Win 7 is still decently secure when behind any NAT router and most ISPs do some filtering to keep the level of garbage down on their network, some backbone providers require it anymore.


It's one worm away from not being so.

Survivorship bias.  It's only secure until it's not.


----------



## looniam (Feb 23, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Yeah but doing it by installing an obscure operating system is still kinda odd man.  And I really doubt the majority of these are "young adults."


i believe the action is relative, someone who is/has been repressed won't have the life chances for self expression that "normal" folks do and will seem odd how they exert themselves. stuff comes out sideways. and i do admit i am being very open with what is a "young adult" most people go through this pre/early teens but as i mentioned, some folks don't have the chance into their mid to late 20s and even early 30s.

and no, they don't necessarily live in moms basement.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 23, 2022)

AleXXX666 said:


> but, installing old os on platform with unsupported drivers


What do you mean?


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Feb 23, 2022)

If crackdown 3 and MS store was available on Windows 7, i would have never switch over to Windows 10. But Windows 10 is amazing, but i use Workstation editions, less bloatware. Windows 7 was great though, no doubt.


----------



## Regeneration (Feb 23, 2022)

As much as I like living in the past: WWF/WCW, Transformers, TMNT, GI JOE, Nintendo, MS-DOS, IBM XT compatible, CGA graphics, BBSes, Windows 3.11.

And pretending to be sick to stay home to do all of these things.

Sometimes we have to move on.

Some games will not even run on Windows 7 anymore. No security updates or support for modern CPU instruction sets.

If the new Start Menu is the problem, StartIsBack is a great alternative.


----------



## DrCR (Feb 23, 2022)

AleXXX666 said:


> but, installing old os on platform with unsupported drivers, messing around to get it to work, lol... i'm just too lazy nowadays, back times i liked installing linux and even hackintosh lol


Yeah, I’m viewing this as simply him being at a different stage of his geek life. I would totally do something like this even for zero utility, just to do it, when I was a teen.
Now I can’t be bothered to upgrade my hardware and Slackware is my daily driver for its glorious boringness. What you invest your time into changes over time.


----------



## Melvis (Feb 23, 2022)

I still run Windows 7 Full time on my Gaming Rig, and even my LAN PC and everything runs fine but 1 game, apart from that it works just fine with alot less issues then you get with W10. That been said I do plan to "upgrade" to 10 this yr as I know its starting to get to that point where things just wont work anymore on it in the very near future.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 23, 2022)

rickss69 said:


> I was warned and my post removed for linking a "non Microsoft" download. What is different in this case?


The difference is that the link is to the website discussing the "Windows 9" thing, not a direct download.



Melvis said:


> That been said I do plan to "upgrade" to 10 this yr as I know its starting to get to that point where things just wont work anymore on it in the very near future.


You might wish to consider Win11. I like it a lot more than 10. However, Win10 LTSB/LTSC are worthy of consideration..


----------



## zenlaserman (Feb 23, 2022)

Cutechri said:


> More so tired of the abundant amount of Windows 7 threads in various tech forums as if it's a very unique thing for you to use a dated OS in this day and age due to your hate boner for new operating systems. You can use any OS you want without letting the world know about it. Linux users still don't know this.


 That's what happens in tech forums, dude.  Some of us use OS older than you are, and tech forums are a perfect place to post thoughts about it.




R-T-B said:


> Yeah but doing it by installing an obscure operating system is still kinda odd man.  And I really doubt the majority of these are "young adults."
> 
> 
> It's one worm away from not being so.
> ...


 You're letting your elitism cloud your judgment as usual - Windows 7 is far from obscure, let's get real here.  People are gonna use what they want to, it isn't about "cheating the system".  Spreading the FUD pretty thick today, aren't you? Wait, don't answer that, I already know the answer.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Feb 23, 2022)

Melvis said:


> apart from that it works just fine with alot less issues then you get with W10.


Idk if im just insanely lucky but i almost have no issues with windows 10


----------



## mb194dc (Feb 23, 2022)

I still use it too, dual boot with Windows 10 to game on directx 12. 

For office work I prefer 7, better UI, less bugs and problems. Windows 10 Enterprise is close, I prefer 7 UI.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 23, 2022)

Maybe the guy wants to have fun in Windows 7. I can think of better things to do on a PC, but to each their own.

This is a tech forum, so let people do things tech. If that's installing an old OS... power to you.

The problem exists when people call it the good thing to do and start advising others in that sense. Not seeing that here. Just a whole lot of people trying to tell others what to do.
Honesty goes a long way, such as recognizing that you are running something sub-optimal in terms of security online. It is what it is. And its certainly not the end of the world.


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 23, 2022)

u2konline said:


> If crackdown 3 and MS store was available on Windows 7, i would have never switch over to Windows 10. But Windows 10 is amazing, but i use Workstation editions, less bloatware. Windows 7 was great though, no doubt.



This is how MS exterminates their old customer base so to build a new (by sucking fresh cash from them).
1) MS store goes down
2) MS support forum bombarding you with end of support messages
3) MS telling your kids that they will be unable to play fresh games. ( While MS never dare to take down even DirectX 7 yet).
4) They kill OEM licenses deactivation,  70% of people with laptops which had a taste of  Win 10 and disliked them, they found closed the road about a free of charge return to W7.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 23, 2022)

zenlaserman said:


> You're letting your elitism cloud your judgment as usual - Windows 7 is far from obscure, let's get real here.


Obscure or not is really beside the point I was making (and statistically it's becoming more and more obscure everyday).  It's an unmaintained OS and will remain so.

I do IT security research for a living. A lot of my work is public record and knowledge, particularly on the Intel ME and other embedded management platforms.  I don't bullshit.

I'm sorry if you view that as elitism rather than experience.



zenlaserman said:


> Spreading the FUD pretty thick today, aren't you?


No, not at all.  I encourage everyone to use what they want.  But they absolutely should understand the risks involved.



kiriakost said:


> I did note something strange in this forum, bunch of messages from haters with out them getting banned?


No one is going to ban someone over telling you the facts of what you are doing.  I'm sorry, but the security implications are relevant to the topic.


----------



## BSim500 (Feb 23, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Obscure or not is really beside the point I was making (and statistically it's becoming more and more obscure everyday).  *It's an unmaintained OS* and will remain so.


Not entirely true. The ESU bypass pretty much lets anyone download those ongoing special govt / corporate security patches on the ESU program through to around 2023. If anything, W7 seems a lot less 'obscure' choice than half the older W10 releases (1507, 1511, 1607, 1703, etc), for still continuing to receive security updates in 2022.

As for W7, I have 2x rigs : 1x W10 and 1x dual-booting W7 / Linux Mint. Having lost all interest in most AAA franchises, even after 7 years I still have zero DX12 exclusive games and there's still nothing the W10 rig runs that the W7 can't. If OP wants to use it, good luck to him. A lot has changed over the past over the past 7 years, but a lot more hasn't. 10th Gen Intel, Ryzen, 3000 series Ampere GPU's all have W7 drivers, and even Microsoft themselves continue to support even Vista as far as the newest VCRedist 2022 dependencies are concerned. At the very least he gets to enjoy a proper non bi-polar Control Panel where all your settings genuinely are in one place with a consistent format, something W10 & W11 still fail miserably at after 7 years of trying...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 23, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> No one is going to ban someone over telling you the facts of what you are doing. I'm sorry, but the security implications are relevant to the topic.


I don't think he was referring to you...


R-T-B said:


> I encourage everyone to use what they want. But they absolutely should understand the risks involved.


100% agree with this ideal. People should always be free to use what they own as they see fit, as long as they understand the risks.



BSim500 said:


> Not entirely true.


Sorry, RTB is on the money with that one.


BSim500 said:


> The ESU bypass pretty much lets anyone download those ongoing special govt / corporate security patches on the ESU program through to around 2023.


While true, that is a work around that could get patched out and most users are not going to know about it.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 23, 2022)

Hi,
Yeah not sure what the big stink is 
But it's no different than what happens on the windows 7 club thread people bored got to piss on the party no matter what the topic is in the name of stating facts lol

Dual booting with different os's is pretty common, some people prefer to use virtual machines so neither is earth shattering.
I boot to Linux/ win-7-10-11 but you probably won't see me bashing other people prefered os choice.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 23, 2022)

BSim500 said:


> Not entirely true.


But increasingly so with each passing day, and I cannot advocate getting patches you do not have an agreement for, out of ethical considerations.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 23, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> I cannot advocate getting patches you do not have an agreement for, out of ethical considerations.


Microsoft selectively choosing to continue support for large entities without offering end users a subscription option for the same set of patches could be considered dishonest by some. I would have happily done so.


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 23, 2022)

I like WIN7 bc it is so customizable thanks to the people


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 23, 2022)

Hi,
Most attacks are because people do really stupid things using email/ chat features not because of the os they use.

Hear more about people loosing everything because they met someone online "which was really some one or more people in Africa scamming them" that wiped out their savings... than a hacker wiping them out from a windows 7 security hole.

Turns out they were using win-10 :zip:


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 23, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Most attacks are because people do really stupid things using email/ chat features not because of the os they use.


This. As long as people don't click on every damned link they see in emails and stay away from " IShouldNotBeHere.com ", Windows 7 users will be fine.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 23, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> The difference is that the link is to the website discussing the "Windows 9" thing, not a direct download.


Wrong...multiple download links at the bottom of the page. And the link is still here in your quote in post #52 lol...


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 23, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> This. As long as people don't click on every damned link they see in email and stay away from " IShouldntBeHere.com ", Windows 7 users will be fine.


Hi,
Yeah that's how you avoid the ransomware attacks for sure 

Social media though, facebook/.... chat actually is the easiest way to wipe people out usually woman but not exclusively men are just as stupid looking for love


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 23, 2022)

rickss69 said:


> Wrong...multiple download links at the bottom of the page. And the link is still here in your quote in post #52 lol...


Yes, but the links are not posted in the comment. Additionally, the links on the other site do not promote piracy. To use that custom config of Windows 8 available there you still need a valid product key. As such, the citation to the other site does not violate TPU forum rules. If it did, I would have reported it to the mods myself. Quit trolling.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 23, 2022)

looniam said:


> View attachment 237677


Hi,
lol same for men they just don't know they're men posting using women images or the rupaul gang shows up


----------



## Assimilator (Feb 23, 2022)

Cutechri said:


> More so tired of the abundant amount of Windows 7 threads in various tech forums as if it's a very unique thing for you to use a dated OS in this day and age due to your hate boner for new operating systems. You can use any OS you want without letting the world know about it. Linux users still don't know this.


/thread


BSim500 said:


> The ESU bypass pretty much lets anyone download those ongoing special govt / corporate security patches on the ESU program through to *around 2023*.


Which is literally one year away, after that you're SOL. Therefore installing Win7 in 2022 cannot charitably be called anything other than _completely bat fuck insane_.


----------



## BSim500 (Feb 23, 2022)

Assimilator said:


> Which is literally one year away, after that you're SOL. Therefore installing Win7 in 2022 cannot charitably be called anything other than _completely bat fuck insane_.


Well look on the bright side. At least he won't have his files deleted by the same Windows Update that's supposed to "secure" his PC from the threat of malware deleting his files, for the 1st, 2nd, 3rd year in a row...


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 23, 2022)

Cleaned up. Just talk about the subject guys.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Feb 23, 2022)

I feel very sorry for your loss, my friend.

On a more serious note, I attempted this on B550 + Zen 3 before. It's far more trouble than ever worth... Windows 10 1607 LTSB also does not work, most drivers are unavailable and/or will require extensive modification to load (and potentially not function as intended in the long run. To help it all, NVIDIA only made Ampere drivers available for 1809 onwards... not that it matters, 472.12 from September last year dropped both Windows 7 and Kepler.

I trust you have a good reason to run Windows 7, but for most use cases nowadays? Might just be worth retiring your old sound card. Cheers


----------



## AleXXX666 (Feb 23, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> What do you mean?


it isn't just worth it lol



BSim500 said:


> Well look on the bright side. At least he won't have his files deleted by the same Windows Update that's supposed to "secure" his PC from the threat of malware deleting his files, for the 1st, 2nd, 3rd year in a row...


that meme isn't fun anymore. it's like win 10 update got f**ed up some printers - it did f**ed up, but... only kyocera sh*tocera printers, which tends to not release updated drivers for new OS.



NoiseBox said:


> Perhaps the poster meant (and I'm guessing here) using older drivers, or fiddling with drivers to force them to install on an older OS.
> Just a possibility.


using drivers released for older os. a good example is intel video drivers of new intel cpus for windows 7.



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah all 7 drivers are good so the comments was assuming at best not anywhere near reality.
> 
> Only system z490 I don't have 7 on it I use mostly mint 20.3 on it.


lmfao that's what i've meant.


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 23, 2022)

Nelkotic said:


> It works like a charm, no BSOD,



Why not.   100% supported hardware .
Enjoy it,  I am HAPPY for you.
But if you license this is a Fake one, then I will ...


----------



## Melvis (Feb 23, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> You might wish to consider Win11. I like it a lot more than 10. However, Win10 LTSB/LTSC are worthy of consideration..


I have already Registered my motherboard with W10 Pro 4yrs ago when we had the free upgrade and so I will most likely just use it and see how it goes, W11 for me not interested in it just yet, I dont like to adapt to something so early and LTSB version would indeed be on the top of my list but see how I go with 10 Pro later on this yr. (Maybe sooner)


Hachi_Roku256563 said:


> Idk if im just insanely lucky but i almost have no issues with windows 10



I work on PC's full time even though im totally over it but I have had to fix alot more W10 machines then anything else, when it shit its self it really shits itself good. I have W10 on my older Gaming laptop with 6th Gen i5 and it runs fine for the most part but also had some weird issue with it from time to time, also have it on my APU Rig running a 4750G and it runs smooth and havent had issues with it not that I use it alot, so I am hoping that most of the bugs have been ironed out so I can move to it full time this yr.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 24, 2022)

Melvis said:


> I dont like to adapt to something so early


This is how I usually feel about things but(moronic limitations and requirements aside) Windows 11 impressed me as a solid improvement over Windows 10. Not Windows 7 levels of great, but better than 10 by a good margin.


Melvis said:


> LTSB version would indeed be on the top of my list but see how I go with 10 Pro later on this yr. (Maybe sooner)


LTSB/LTSC is the way to go with Windows 10. The only real differences between Home and Pro are the pro features. It doesn't spy on you less and it still installs crap behind your back. LTSB/LTSC spys a lot less by default and what little is left is easily shut off and as it doesn't have the app store installed, nothing gets installed behind your back.



Melvis said:


> I work on PC's full time even though im totally over it but I have had to fix alot more W10 machines then anything else, *when it shit its self it really shits itself good*.


Yes, it really does. I've lost count of how many PC's I've had to fix(read reinstall Windows fresh) after an update borked someones system up in a way that couldn't be recovered, easily or otherwise.

In the Windows 7 days, updates might cause a problem but rarely would it crash a system into an unrecoverable state. Beginning with Windows 8/8.1 this became the norm.

I really do miss Windows 7.



AleXXX666 said:


> it isn't just worth it lol


No, what I was asking was, what do you mean by unsupported drivers?


----------



## AleXXX666 (Feb 24, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> No, what I was asking was, what do you mean by unsupported drivers


like installing win7 when there are  no drivers available: example - intel 7+ gen graphics drivers.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 24, 2022)

AleXXX666 said:


> like installing win7 when there are  no drivers available: example - intel 7+ gen graphics drivers.


And how are they unsupported?

I'm asking because existing drivers work fine and are fully supported by Windows 7, they function as intended.


----------



## AleXXX666 (Feb 24, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> And how are they unsupported?
> 
> I'm asking because existing drivers work fine and are fully supported by Windows 7, they function as intended.






Wow, let's try to install THIS on Win7. Good luck.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 24, 2022)

AleXXX666 said:


> View attachment 237770
> 
> Wow, let's try to install THIS on Win7. Good luck.


Those are newer drivers for newer hardware. There's a difference between being unsupported and not existing. Any driver written for Windows 7 will still work with Windows 7. They are not magically going to stop working just because Windows 7 has been retired. Perhaps your choice of the word "unsupported" is what threw me. Doesn't seem like the right word choice.


----------



## Hlafordlaes (Feb 24, 2022)

Hi, folks.

Don't understand this controversy. Found the thread because I am about to do another Win7 install on one of my vintage systems. Why 7? For one thing, it is stable and better for some earlier games, but the main reason in my case is that Win10 has made installing and retaining NVidia 3DVision drivers close to impossible, so I boot up my handy Win7 rig (now undergoing regular maintenance) and enjoy 3D. I've used various tools to make playing 3D movies flawless, and still enjoy the tech enormously. I don't game much in 3D, but do enjoy firing up a game and seeing how it looks with 3d on, such as The Witcher 3. Wow!

Vintage HW and SW are a hobby. For me, it's not Win10 *or* 11 vs old stuff, it's Win 10 on my main rig _*and*_ Win 7 on another. I also have older HW that is fully compatible with 98SE, XP, 7 and 10 which I use mostly for 98SE stuff (ASRock 775i65G). My Aureal sound card, for example, shines best in 98SE.

TL;DR: To each his own, and may all enjoy!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 24, 2022)

Hlafordlaes said:


> Don't understand this controversy.


It can be generally summed up by saying that some people can not understand the idea that older does not mean useless and newer is not always superior. They whine and complain about effectively insignificant nonsense.

BTW, welcome back! LOL!


Hlafordlaes said:


> the main reason in my case is that Win10 has made installing and retaining NVidia 3DVision drivers close to impossible, so I boot up my handy Win7 rig (now undergoing regular maintenance) and enjoy 3D. I've used various tools to make playing 3D movies flawless, and still enjoy the tech enormously. I don't game much in 3D, but do enjoy firing up a game and seeing how it looks with 3d on, such as The Witcher 3. Wow!


Those are very good reasons.


Hlafordlaes said:


> Vintage HW and SW are a hobby. For me, it's not Win10 *or* 11 vs old stuff, it's Win 10 on my main rig _*and*_ Win 7 on another.


Not sure Windows 7 qualifies as vintage or even retro. It's still in common daily use by 20%(ish) of the worlds PC's.


Hlafordlaes said:


> TL;DR: To each his own, and may all enjoy!


100% agree!


Hlafordlaes said:


> My Aureal sound card, for example, shines best in 98SE.


Oh, that reminds me...



Nelkotic said:


> It works like a charm, no BSOD,
> somehow it increased my download speed.
> Before it was like 20, now its 34mbps.
> 
> ...


If you are looking for drivers that are functional and stable in Windows 7 and 11, try DanielK's custom SoundBlaster drivers;





						Daniel_K's Official Blog
					

Modified drivers for Creative soundcards




					danielkawakami.blogspot.com
				



Though he has now retired from this work, X-Fi and Audigy owners have one last hurrah that will last a few years, assuming microsoft doesn't bork things up again.


----------



## BSim500 (Feb 24, 2022)

AleXXX666 said:


> Wow, let's try to install THIS on Win7. Good luck.


W7 drivers for 6th Gen HD630 iGPU's are still widely downloadable via Asus, MSI, etc, webpages. Eg, B150 motherboard, select Windows 7, iGPU "VGA drivers" are right there on ASUS website. For 7th Gen iGPU's, Intel also reluctantly released a Beta driver. You may have to search more for that, but I remember testing it on an old i5-7500 and it worked fine.

For 8th to 9th Gen (and some 10th Gen) and even Ryzen 2200G/2400G/3200G/3400G APU drivers, this forum may be of more use as it digs deeper into driver modding / backporting to W7:-
https://www.win-raid.com/t4348f52-Intel-UHD-Graphics-Video-Driver-for-Win-x.html
https://www.win-raid.com/t5648f52-Solution-Win-x-Ryzen-APU-Video-driver.html


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 24, 2022)

Hlafordlaes said:


> Hi, folks.
> 
> Don't understand this controversy.



What is the description in the USA of a person whom takes good care of his car, and house and garden, and motorcycle, and he does not leave unpaid bills?
The closer that I can find from English this is : an gentlemen whom protects his property.

Such an smart gentlemen whom protects his property, *today* he is obligated to collect all know latest drivers, about his property and make his own updated Motherboard CD or DVD.
All drivers for Win7 they are very mature products, and there is no need for further upgrades.

Past month i did buy a motherboard of 2014, this served a gentlemen in Germany, then his wife, now it serves me.


----------



## looniam (Feb 24, 2022)

kiriakost said:


> What is the description in the USA of a person whom takes good care of his car, and house and garden, and motorcycle, and he does not leave unpaid bills?


the same as it is world wide: RESPONSIBLE.

those that do not: IRRESPONSIBLE

that is your ESL lesson for the day, you're welcome.


----------



## QuietBob (Feb 24, 2022)

Hlafordlaes said:


> Vintage HW and SW are a hobby. For me, it's not Win10 *or* 11 vs old stuff, it's Win 10 on my main rig _*and*_ Win 7 on another


Exactly. I use two machines on a daily basis, one with Win10 and one with Win7. If the OS craps itself, say an update goes haywire, I still have the other PC as backup. Both systems are overclocked and I like tinkering with them, in hardware and in software. This however increases the chance of them becoming unstable at some point. Having two rigs with different systems that you can use at any time, be it for work or for fun, can be a lifesaver in such circumstances.



lexluthermiester said:


> Not sure Windows 7 qualifies as vintage or even retro. It's still in common daily use by 20%(ish) of the worlds PC's.


Win7 is still used globally, but the figures are much lower. The USA has actually one of the lowest:


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 24, 2022)

AleXXX666 said:


> View attachment 237770
> 
> Wow, let's try to install THIS on Win7. Good luck.


Hi,
Why would a nvidia graphic's card need intel graphic's driver ?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 24, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> Win7 is still used globally, but the figures are much lower. The USA has actually one of the lowest


That depends on where you look for the numbers. The Steam Hardware Survey says about 4%. Another site shows about 21%. Regardless, Windows 7 is still in significant use.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 24, 2022)

Hi,
One thing I found recently 
Windows explorer on 10 is way worse than win-7 

I have a 2.5" western digital black hdd 1tb
I have nearly 700gb of movies on it

Win-10 every time I open it I get a loading bar line not just the first time I open it
Win-7 it only does it once after first opening it after that it's doesn't

Both os's have indexing on lol


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 24, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Both os's have indexing on lol


Indexing is one of the first things I shut off and disable on a fresh install. Needless resource hog.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 24, 2022)

Who am I to judge, but have fun with an unsupported OS and having driver updates in the future. :|


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 24, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Indexing is one of the first things I shut off and disable on a fresh install. Needless resource hog.


Hi,
Yeah I'll have to reconfirm that on win-7 
I just checked the machine I'm on and indexing is off 

It was off on 10 on the data drive and I turned it on just to see if it would help and of course it did not.
x99 is my main media machine and it's not in use atm so I've been using z490 and win-10 and dang it really is weird the way it always reloads like it's the first time it's accessed the hdd :/

Might try the hdd on x299 and see what happens on 7 and 10 see if it's the same.

x299 both 7 and 10 acted the same no loading bar 

Must have a sata issue on z490.


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 24, 2022)

Tip of the day,  if you see your LAN falling apart every few minutes, just disable NIC power management from all computer systems.
LAN cables do not live for ever either.

At 1000 LAN  (five meters cable) (15 foot) , I  did noticed unstable Ping times.  10ms, 229, 49 , 230 ... tossed away the cable ... 1ms again problem solved.

Event Log:  Windows 7 Network Error Code: 0x80070035 Windows cannot access\\   (Damn NIC power management the real cause)

If you are good at making your own indexing with folders, then indexing is off ..


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 25, 2022)

Hi,
z490 on win-11 the hdd loads normally so 10's windows explore is borked
I'll restore a system image when I get a chance and see if it fixes it.

Edit
System image fixed it.


----------



## erpguy53 (Mar 1, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I really do miss Windows 7.



well do you still have a Win7 DVD disc to install it onto either an extra or current machine?

good thing I downloaded one of the Win7 SP1 ISO images several years ago from MS before they either completely blocked the Win7 ISO downloads or have recently taken them down from their MS servers, converted and created both AIO (all-in-one) Win7 DVD disc and Win7 AIO USB install media

I still use Win7 on a few of my old PCs (usually laptops, one Sony vaio laptop from mid-2011 - not gonna put Win10 or higher on there, originally had Win7 Home premium but upgraded it to Win7 Pro - still getting new Win7 updates in 2022, even the ESU based W7 updates)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 1, 2022)

erpguy53 said:


> well do you still have a Win7 DVD disc to install it onto either an extra or current machine?


Oh yes, I have a lot of discs. Retail and OEM as well as a few custom config versions.


erpguy53 said:


> good thing I downloaded one of the Win7 SP1 ISO images several years ago from MS before they either completely blocked the Win7 ISO downloads or have recently taken them down from their MS servers, converted and created both AIO (all-in-one) Win7 DVD disc and Win7 AIO USB install media


If you are willing to look, you can find more recent ISO's for 7. Archive.org is a good place to look. You still need a legit COA/CDKey, but the ISOs are out there.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 1, 2022)

Hi,
No need to use old media 
ISO's are easy to get for 7-8-8.1-10-11 home/ pro/ ...

Heidoc.net


----------



## kiriakost (Mar 1, 2022)

erpguy53 said:


> but upgraded it to Win7 Pro - still getting new Win7 updates in 2022, even the ESU based W7 updates)


I am getting too but I do not touch them. 
Once I did decided to play the hero, and install them all =  2~3 they were unable to be installed, my super fast workstation this become from a fast horse in to fat cow.
Some they hide the problem by getting SSD, I am not one of them.


----------



## Nike_486DX (Mar 1, 2022)

I think its ok to use Windows 7, because a) it just works till this day b) there is still no proper successor to it. Yes its old, the drivers for newer devices are no longer being written for win7 (obvious fact), and the *security is flawed (" ")* because its not receiving security updates. Even tho few ppl actually realise these are more like compatibility updates. Like every browser is still up-to-date with windows 7 with all the features. Also who on earth feels safe on Windows 10/11 lol? Its windows, its the n1 os in the world, and it was, its being, and will be hacked and exploited. Especially considering the fact that all windows are made more or less the same (just talking about kernel without any fancy ui). There is just no attractive stuff in windows 10 to make that instant switch (as it was back in Windows 7 days, when Windows XP was just forgotten in less than 2 years).

Btw i know a guy who previously had an aging X79 system with a 8 core xeon and not a long time ago he upgraded to a X470 and a 3950X. Guess what os he installed (win 7 lol). He just needed the extra cores to make video rendering snappier tho. And just carried all of his expansion cards from one build to another (afaik there was a sas controller, a sound card, a video capture card, and a gtx 1080).  In either case its a cool experiment to combine old software with new hardware. And vice versa too (think pentium ii and windows 7 lol).


----------



## kiriakost (Mar 2, 2022)

Nike_486DX said:


> and the *security is flawed (" ")* because its not receiving security updates. Even tho few ppl actually realise these are more like compatibility updates. Like every browser is still up-to-date with windows 7 with all the features. Also who on earth feels safe on Windows 10/11 lol?



I will give a free of charge valuable Hint,  it is forbidden by international laws about Microsoft, this to get involved with the development of internet security utilities and of antivirus software.
Microsoft .*NET framework*, this is 100% Microsoft code, they do patching holes, they do upgrade it, they do keep it safe, they are obligated to do that (they use it at all their OS).

Device drivers this is about features support,  INTEL PROSet 2015 ( INTEL LAN) this is a perfect driver,  newest 2017 this is a poor revision, I had to switch back to the 2015 one.
This is mainly the issue with all software, you have to inspect it functionality before to announce it as a keeper.

If you are poor in skills so to inspect an Microsoft operation system, then you better follow the flow and prey. 

I am using Creative X-Fi music, *driver* of 2019 for Win10.
One of it components Windows\SysWOW64\*CTxfispi.exe *this has issues to be unloaded (be stopped) at system shutdown at Win7 64bit environment.
Registry key 1000-Classes, they do record the issue, but the system it does shutdown properly.

I do accept this as a minor hiccup, which does not considered as danger about over all system integrity.
But I am not willing to disable the log either, because something more important might shown if there is an issue caused due file system corruption about something else.

If you own one or two workstation, it is possible to be at total control about them.
If you work as Server administrator for many users, you do not have a chance to be at 100% in control.



Nike_486DX said:


> And vice versa too (think pentium ii and windows 7 lol).


The sound processor over my X-FI Music, this is equivalent to ATHLON-XP 10.000 MIPS (horse power). 
So my current system this has* five* Cores along eight threads (when gaming) by excluding of what GTX 1060 6GB can do, with ANSEL always disabled.


----------



## p-o-db-o-q (Mar 2, 2022)

If you want an OS that feels like Windows 7 (with a right dwm) and has the best security in the world, try OpenBSD.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 2, 2022)

p-o-db-o-q said:


> If you want an OS that feels like Windows 7 (with a right dwm) and has the best security in the world, try OpenBSD.


No. And let's not start that "Try [Linux/BSD distro here] because it's better." nonsense. This is a thread and discussion about using Windows 7 in 2022. It is NOT a thread about finding an alternative to Windows 7. Take that kind of discussion elsewhere.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 2, 2022)

Hi,
I read some nonsense about win-8.1-10 and 11 being better too lol


----------



## Cergy (Mar 2, 2022)

Win 7 user here. Just registered to post.

Why:
- I use old hardware that could less easily handle win 10. I'm not even sure that win 10 drivers exist for my chipset, audio, gfx, lan,... I would have to buy/build a new PC to have a good win 10/11 experience.
- Overall my current hardware is good enough for my needs
- I don't play games
- My install is very stable, I don't want to waste time on installing win 10 and reinstall all the softwares I have "just" to have win 10
- I tried win 8 and 10 on some other people computers, I don't like them. Some things (where the settings are for example) are very different from 7
- No security issues for me. I still receive the security and .NET updates with windows update, thanks to a small tool


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 2, 2022)

I've just installed Windows 7 direct from the hard drive because of errors installing from USB and it worked a treat. It's on a Pentium 4 so it's a retro build for old games.
Odd thing is that it wouldn't activate my key and I can confirm that telephone activation for Win 7 still works. It's a bit tedious and drawn out with row after row of numbers, not to mention being in Spanish, but at least I got it activated.
I always liked Win 7 and wasted no time in moving from Vista at the time.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 2, 2022)

Cergy said:


> Win 7 user here. Just registered to post.


Welcome to TPU!


Cergy said:


> I use old hardware that could less easily handle win 10. I'm not even sure that win 10 drivers exist for my chipset, audio, gfx, lan,... I would have to buy/build a new PC to have a good win 10/11 experience.


Just so you know, most drivers for Windows 7 will work on Windows 10/11. I've only seen one set of WIFI drivers that don't and a WIFI card is easily replaced.


Cergy said:


> My install is very stable, I don't want to waste time on installing win 10 and reinstall all the softwares I have "just" to have win 10


This is as good a reason as any to stay with 7 as long as you follow these simple advice tips:
1. Stay away from websites that fall into the " IShouldNotBeHere.com " category.
2. Don't click on any links you don't/can't trust. If you don't know where it goes, don't click it.
3. Be very careful what you download and where you download it from.
4. Use a form of security that is NOT made by microsoft. There are many that still support 7. Comodo Internet Security is my favorite and is one of the best. But there are others that are good too.
5. Stay with Open Source software and Browsers as much as possible as they will continue support for 7 much longer and will generally be safer and more stable anyway.

Follow these tips and you will continue to have a safe, stable and enjoyable computing experience with Windows 7.



Splinterdog said:


> I've just installed Windows 7 direct from the hard drive because of errors installing from USB and it worked a treat.


I've done this. It's actually very fast too. Copy the setup files to a second drive/partition and run the setup from the CLI.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 2, 2022)

Cergy said:


> Win 7 user here. Just registered to post.
> 
> 
> - No security issues for me. I still receive the security and .NET updates with windows update, *thanks to a small tool*


Hi,
Which tool is that ?


----------



## Cergy (Mar 2, 2022)

BypassESU.

Actually MS still provides security updates for win 7 for large companies that pay for that. It's called Extended Security Updates. This tools makes think the os/windows update that your PC is eligible for the updates.


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 2, 2022)

you people are an IT Support providers nightmare you know that ?


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 2, 2022)

Cergy said:


> BypassESU.
> 
> Actually MS still provides security updates for win 7 for large companies that pay for that. It's called Extended Security Updates. This tools makes think the os/windows update that your PC is eligible for the updates.


Hi,
Okay not a tool though
A tool insinuates it's a easy to use utility
7 ESU Bypass


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 2, 2022)

I see windows 7 machines they are getting upgraded to windows 10 / 11 on the spot
I carry flash drives ready to upgrade any unsuspecting pc I see 
get fked luddites


----------



## Cergy (Mar 2, 2022)

Well tool, hack, software, application,... call that how you want.

By the way, I dislike this Extended Security Updates idea. I mean I could understand when MS says "win 7 is too old, we stop the support, it costs money to us to code the patches". But they still have engineers that work on the updates. It's just they don't provide them to individuals, only large corporations that pay.
The reason why they end the support is not to save money but to "force" win 7 users to switch to 10. If think win 7 end of life was pushed back several times because they realized that many people were still using it. But finally I guess they got tired of this situation and decided to end the support for good.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 2, 2022)

Cergy said:


> Well tool, hack, software, application,... call that how you want.
> 
> By the way, I dislike this Extended Security Updates idea. I mean I could understand when MS says "win 7 is too old, we stop the support, it costs money to us to code the patches". But they still have engineers that work on the updates. It's just they don't provide them to individuals, only large corporations that pay.
> The reason why they end the support is not to save money but to "force" win 7 users to switch to 10. If think win 7 end of life was pushed back several times because they realized that many people were still use it. But finally I guess they got tired of this situation and decided to end the support for good.


My digital life requires account to see content which is pretty lame.

This one has bypassesu v9










This one show mydigital life stuff and required updates to use bypassesu









Which are these five updates


----------



## Cergy (Mar 2, 2022)

> # BypassESU AIO
> 
> * A project to install Extended Security Updates for Windows 7 and Server 2008 R2
> 
> ...





> * right-click on LiveOS-Setup.cmd and "Run as administrator"
> 
> * from the menu, press the corresponding number for the desired option:
> 
> ...


The "tool" is an archive of about 20 files: batch, exe, dll, reg, xml, manifest,... But everything is done by the main batch file, LiveOS-Setup.cmd


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 2, 2022)

Hi,
Edited a few times to get it all together on one post but there it is 
Only missing is newest bypassesu version v11 might be on github think I saw a listing for it on search 
Nope v9 but at least not on google share








						GitHub - arturolegovich/BypassESU-v9-AIO: BypassESU-v9-AIO for Windows 7 x64 & x86
					

BypassESU-v9-AIO for Windows 7 x64 & x86. Contribute to arturolegovich/BypassESU-v9-AIO development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## Cergy (Mar 2, 2022)

From MDL:
both v9 and v11 serve the same purpose and functions, they only differ in the .NET 4 Bypass type
you are free to use either of them


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 2, 2022)

Hi,
There is a v11 on github but only up for 6 hours so I didn't post to it.


----------



## kiriakost (Mar 2, 2022)

Cergy said:


> Well tool, hack, software, application,... call that how you want.



I am all eyes to meet the Mega-hacker, that he will review  Schannel engine (communication email client dll library),  with latest TLS and SSL.
So this communication to not be rejected due Apache email servers, then running latest configuration. 
The oldest trick of Microsoft,  leaves POP3 file library with out upgrade, and one day, Outlook this can not connect to anything with TLS and SSL enabled.


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 2, 2022)

Enjoy! Should get you fully updated... *LINK*


----------



## kiriakost (Mar 2, 2022)

My retail key,  this is too valuable, so to be shared with that guy in Russia.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 2, 2022)

Cergy said:


> From MDL:
> both v9 and v11 serve the same purpose and functions, they only differ in the .NET 4 Bypass type
> you are free to use either of them


Hi,
Yep seems to work just fine
Only needed to install a couple updates manually same as the v11 video showed
KB4555449
KB4575903

Updates only found 5 the 6th is net 4.8 an optional


----------



## AleXXX666 (Mar 9, 2022)

BSim500 said:


> W7 drivers for 6th Gen HD630 iGPU's are still widely downloadable via Asus, MSI, etc, webpages. Eg, B150 motherboard, select Windows 7, iGPU "VGA drivers" are right there on ASUS website. For 7th Gen iGPU's, Intel also reluctantly released a Beta driver. You may have to search more for that, but I remember testing it on an old i5-7500 and it worked fine.
> 
> For 8th to 9th Gen (and some 10th Gen) and even Ryzen 2200G/2400G/3200G/3400G APU drivers, this forum may be of more use as it digs deeper into driver modding / backporting to W7:-
> https://www.win-raid.com/t4348f52-Intel-UHD-Graphics-Video-Driver-for-Win-x.html
> https://www.win-raid.com/t5648f52-Solution-Win-x-Ryzen-APU-Video-driver.html


modding and backporting? guys, are you kindda linuxed or...? 



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Why would a nvidia graphic's card need intel graphic's driver ?


i meant using intel igpu...


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 9, 2022)

AleXXX666 said:


> modding and backporting? guys, are you kindda linuxed or...?
> 
> 
> i meant using intel igpu...


Hi,
Okay haven't used or even bought a mother board that had onboard graphic's in a long long time  

I passed on a z490 win-7 pro system image someone posted on hwbot forum it just wasn't needed.


----------



## Dudi1981 (Mar 11, 2022)

Hi i have also AND PLAY IN 8K 
The recipe for playing in 8k w Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate (64-bit) ROG-STRIX-RTX3090-O24G-GAMING https://rog.asus.com/graphics-cards/graphics-cards/rog-strix/rog-strix-rtx3090-o24g-gaming-model/ https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/geforce-rtx-3090.c3622 NEW NIVIDIA DRIVERS (NIVIDIA 473.04) / Win7 64 TV 85 ”QN900A Samsung Neo QLED 8K Smart TV and cable Austere VII (7) Series 8K HDMI Cable, 2.5m 980 PRO PCIe 4.0 NVMe® SSD 2TB Samsung 980 Pro M.2 2TB M.2 Heatsink I have Samsung Magician Software version 7.0.1 installed 5B2Q firmware NVMe driver - Microsoft PCIe Gen 3X4 interface last benchmark Results 2022 - 03 - 08 11:50:25 The first disk SSD NVMe Samsung 980 Pro 2 TB sequential read 3938 MB / s sequental Write 3899 MB / s temperature 44 degree Second drive SSD NVMe Samsung 980 Pro Heatsink 2 TB sequential read 3,952 MB / s sequental Write 3911 MB / s temperature 42 degree https://www.samsung.com/us/computin.../980-pro-pcie-4-0-nvme-ssd-2tb-mz-v8p2t0b-am/ GA-Z170X-Gaming G1 motherboard (rev. 1.0) https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-Z170X-Gaming-G1-rev-10#ov G.SKIL ram computer F4-3733C17Q-64GTZSW (EOL) Trident Z DDR4-3733MHz CL17-19-19-39 1.35V 64GB (4x16GB) https://www.gskill.com/qvl/165/168/1536287813/F4-3733C17Q-64GTZSW-(EOL)-Qvl Processor Intel® Core ™ i7-6700K CPU @ 4.00GHz Audio USB Audio Class 1.0 and 2.0 Device Driver NVIDIA High Definition Audio Sound Blaster ZxRi Networking and I / O Killer Wireless-n / a / ac 1535 Wireless Network Adapter Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter Killer E2400 Gigabit Ethernet Controller Killer E2400 Gigabit Ethernet Controller


----------



## DoLlyBirD (Mar 11, 2022)

Dudi1981 said:


> Hi i have also AND PLAY IN 8K
> The recipe for playing in 8k w Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate (64-bit) ROG-STRIX-RTX3090-O24G-GAMING https://rog.asus.com/graphics-cards/graphics-cards/rog-strix/rog-strix-rtx3090-o24g-gaming-model/ https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/geforce-rtx-3090.c3622 NEW NIVIDIA DRIVERS (NIVIDIA 473.04) / Win7 64 TV 85 ”QN900A Samsung Neo QLED 8K Smart TV and cable Austere VII (7) Series 8K HDMI Cable, 2.5m 980 PRO PCIe 4.0 NVMe® SSD 2TB Samsung 980 Pro M.2 2TB M.2 Heatsink I have Samsung Magician Software version 7.0.1 installed 5B2Q firmware NVMe driver - Microsoft PCIe Gen 3X4 interface last benchmark Results 2022 - 03 - 08 11:50:25 The first disk SSD NVMe Samsung 980 Pro 2 TB sequential read 3938 MB / s sequental Write 3899 MB / s temperature 44 degree Second drive SSD NVMe Samsung 980 Pro Heatsink 2 TB sequential read 3,952 MB / s sequental Write 3911 MB / s temperature 42 degree https://www.samsung.com/us/computin.../980-pro-pcie-4-0-nvme-ssd-2tb-mz-v8p2t0b-am/ GA-Z170X-Gaming G1 motherboard (rev. 1.0) https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-Z170X-Gaming-G1-rev-10#ov G.SKIL ram computer F4-3733C17Q-64GTZSW (EOL) Trident Z DDR4-3733MHz CL17-19-19-39 1.35V 64GB (4x16GB) https://www.gskill.com/qvl/165/168/1536287813/F4-3733C17Q-64GTZSW-(EOL)-Qvl Processor Intel® Core ™ i7-6700K CPU @ 4.00GHz Audio USB Audio Class 1.0 and 2.0 Device Driver NVIDIA High Definition Audio Sound Blaster ZxRi Networking and I / O Killer Wireless-n / a / ac 1535 Wireless Network Adapter Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter Killer E2400 Gigabit Ethernet Controller Killer E2400 Gigabit Ethernet Controller


Stock CPU cooler - Jesus wept


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 11, 2022)

DoLlyBirD said:


> Stock CPU cooler - Jesus wept


To be fair, a better heatsink might still be in shipping for them..


----------



## seth1911 (Mar 11, 2022)

Im against the mainstream, the best windows after 2000 (XP was garbage) was Vista and then 8/8.1.

Win 10 1809 LTSC is my last Windows, ill dont use 19xy 10, 11,12,13 etc.
Microsoft should shove em the Microsoft Account or even the Creditcard up its asses


----------



## NDown (Mar 12, 2022)

seth1911 said:


> Im against the mainstream, the best windows after 2000 (XP was garbage) was Vista and then 8/8.1.
> 
> Win 10 1809 LTSC is my last Windows, ill dont use 19xy 10, 11,12,13 etc.
> Microsoft should shove em the Microsoft Account or even the Creditcard up its asses


True, i actually enjoy 8 and 8.1

 Windows 10 causes my Vega56 and Radeon VII to go into le famous blackscreen mode, switching back to 8.1 solves all of that.

Dunno what people sees as "bad" in 8/8.1 tbh


----------



## kiriakost (Mar 12, 2022)

NDown said:


> Dunno what people sees as "bad" in 8/8.1 tbh


This is inexpensive question, the answer, this is not. 
Since the begging of windows software for consumers, they told us that we are partially owners of the software that we buy. 
I made the choice to buy or own software and tools, that even if entire amount of servers in the planet goes down, I will be still able to activate it and use.
The part of the expensive information, I will never let it go for free at public forums.


----------



## AbeEscabe (Jun 4, 2022)

I'm also still using the *Win7 Ultimate SP1 x64*.
Been using it since the early 2011. No joke, the last GOOD, *DESKTOP* oriented OS Microc**k ever created.

The _Wee8_ was an absolute disaster. _Point-One_ was a minor improvement, but I guess most folks just went back to W7 instead.
_Wee-Tenner_ was the beginning of the MS' outright Orwellian oppression, ripping people the ownership of their own devices.
Sure, I did manage to make the W10 Pro "tolerable" on my laptop, after applying numerous hacks and 3rd party tools on, but I would never ever install it on my home desktop PCs.
_Wee11 _is somehow EVEN WORSE than Ten, outright dangerous to use. But boy, the shill-force be running laps around the webs these days!

Windows Seven just WORKS. It looks good, is very light weight and snappy, takes very little space, does not advertise trash to me all the time, nor does it try to hide important functions from me.
I've kept updates OFF ever since the first signs of telemetry and auto-"upgrade" surfaced, and have since only installed things manually as needed.

Software support is still more than good enough. My dual-monitor setup (not shown) has never caused me any trouble.
I use the Adobe's CC apps almost daily, and my old CS5 would do ~99% of the same stuff offline as well.
I only know like two games that don't start on the Win7 out (of the box), and I only care of one of those. Discord, OBS, Vegas, Blender and 3DS Max... no issues at all. Even got Xbox X gamepad drivers installed.
Got the latest web browsers (not Google's, mind you) running uBlock Origins, and 3rd party antivirus / malware suites. Working firewalls on both my OS and within my modem, so no trouble there either.

The ONLY minor downside is that I'm stuck with *v.473* of *Nvidia GPU drivers*.
I kinda would've hoped some 1337 Haxx0rs to have re-packed the latest *v.500.xx*+ drivers for us old folks already, but honestly it's a super minor thing. 

I say, when the dear Win7 finally becomes unusable even for casual daily tasks, I've already been using a Linux distro of my own choice for a while already.
Could've made the jump to Mint or something already a few years back, but had no real reason to. At the moment, the *Zorin OS* and *Pop!* both are pretty high on my list.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Jun 4, 2022)

AbeEscabe said:


> _Wee11 _is somehow EVEN WORSE than Ten, outright dangerous to use. But boy, the shill-force be running laps around the webs these days!


How is windows 11 dangerous to use?


AbeEscabe said:


> Windows Seven just WORKS. It looks good, is very light weight and snappy, takes very little space, does not advertise trash to me all the time, nor does it try to hide important functions from me.


Windows 10 is snappy on most devices that can run 7
What functions does win 10 hide?


AbeEscabe said:


> joke, the last GOOD, *DESKTOP*


Windows 7 still had stuff catered towards laptops
i think Win 10 combines them with some of the more laptop freindly stuff of win 8


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 4, 2022)

Hachi_Roku256563 said:


> How is windows 11 dangerous to use?


It's not, they're spamming/shitposting/trolling. Do yourself a favor, just ignore them.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 4, 2022)

Hi,
No secrete I prefer win-7 think it was 2009 it released which I free upgraded from vista from a acer perk 

If you just look at the added security features 11 insists on to install which workarounds to leap frog over don't count lol 
Lots can go wrong, dangerous ? well depends is loosing access to an os and personal files qualify ?

MS asks vague questions sometimes like maybe
Would you like to use enhanced security without actually stating that includes activating bitlocker 

Many people just do what ever to get past popup messages


----------



## Bones (Jun 4, 2022)

The risk is up to the user to decide what said "Risk" is to them and how to deal with it.
And yes I still run Win 7 on occasion, just not as of late but still can if I want - No prob.

If the OP or anyone else wants to run Win 7 in 2022 that's up to them.

I've said it before - I DO NOT LIKE Win 10 and 11's _forced_ updates, telemetry, how it takes control away from the user, borks settings/software/drivers with each and every update and all the rest that comes with it, in short it's a constant rolling BETA with you, your hardware and your sanity playing guenia pig all along the way.

As proof of that, do count all the threads about Win 10/11 updates causing mayhem in a person's system, changing preferences they had setup and all else it changes (And wrecks) "For you" as if it's doing you a favor when the only one being favored about it is MS.
If for no other reason I ain't got time for all that unneccesary, forced BS.

That's why I'm on Linux now, going Linux being how I dealt with it and in my eyes for good reason... Which is all that matters to me but I'll repeat what I've said before:
You do you and I'll do me - Fair enough.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Jun 4, 2022)

The problem at hand is that whether one likes it or not, Windows 7 is an obsolete, abandoned operating system, and development for it has become considerably more difficult as time went on. Its display driver model is largely obsolete and irrelevant for modern graphics capabilities, both AMD, Intel and NVIDIA stopped providing graphics driver updates about a year ago, its kernel is old and missing many extensions that are present on Windows 8+, its CPU scheduler is inadequate for modern processors, it was created at a time that even booting your machine from a PCI Express device was foreign (evidenced by the need to use a third party NVMe drive to get it to function at all), runtimes and APIs have largely dropped support for it, and the remaining software support has only been extended because of the COVID-19 pandemic's effects on the enterprise world. Otherwise, not even a browser would work on that OS any longer, and it's inevitably going down that path, anyway.

By all intents and purposes, Windows 7 is historical software at this point, and there's no amount of fighting the tide that is going to change the fact that anyone running Windows 7 today is on a fringe minority of people who have been fighting the tide with all their might. There's simply no amount of lies, make believe, and outright conspiracies that is going to change that, it's folly.

If someone's needs are met by Windows 7, and it works for them? Great! No need to justify anything. It's not like everyone needs a state of the art gaming computer. Keep using it, deal with its limitations, and don't impose on others demanding software support or that developers need to stop progress and cater to your own selfish needs, it doesn't make you look cool, it doesn't make you look like a rebel, it just makes you annoying. After all, George R.R. Martin wrote Game of Thrones on a DOS computer.









						Game of Thrones author George RR Martin: 'Why I still use DOS'
					

The author of Game of Thrones explains why he still uses an outmoded computer system for writing.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 4, 2022)

Bones said:


> I've said it before - I DO NOT LIKE Win 10 and 11's _forced_ updates, telemetry, how it takes control away from the user, borks settings/software/drivers with each and every update and all the rest that comes with it, in short it's a constant rolling BETA with you, your hardware and your sanity playing guenia pig all along the way.


While the auto-updates are "forced", the user can still disable them and do manual updates.


----------



## 64K (Jun 4, 2022)

I liked Win 7 just fine but went to Win 10 a couple of weeks before extended support ended on Win 7. 

I think most people don't really like change and some really hate change. Yes, there are a few that still use Win 7 but it's mostly a dead OS.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 4, 2022)

64K said:


> I think most people don't really like change and some really hate change.


I'm ok with change as long as it makes sense and does not take away from the overall experience of using a PC. Windows 8/8.1/10 severely took away from the overall experience. 

Windows 7 was and still is microsoft's finest OS offering. It is their crowning achievement.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 7, 2022)

64K said:


> I liked Win 7 just fine but went to Win 10 a couple of weeks before extended support ended on Win 7.
> 
> I think most people don't really like change and some really hate change. Yes, there are a few that still use Win 7 but it's mostly a dead OS.


Hi,
Actually free extended support is still going on look up I just used the esu bypass








						I Got Windows 7 in 2022.
					

Enjoy! Should get you fully updated... LINK




					www.techpowerup.com
				




I don't mind change but a lot of 10 and 11 are just stupid UI changes focusing mostly for cellphone compatibility which ms completely failed in the cell world


----------



## BSim500 (Jun 7, 2022)

Hachi_Roku256563 said:


> How is windows 11 dangerous to use?


I can't answer for him, but when I took one look at the new W11 UI, my face started to hurt...


----------



## Dr. Dro (Jun 7, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Actually free extended support is still going on look up I just used the esu bypass
> 
> 
> ...



That's not "free support", it's technically software piracy since they aren't intended for broad distribution and are licensed under supplemental terms. They are *security* updates, as well, and strictly that - they do not extend the functionality or maintain the operating system.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 8, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> No secrete I prefer win-7 think it was 2009 it released which I free upgraded from vista from a acer perk
> 
> If you just look at the added security features 11 insists on to install which workarounds to leap frog over don't count lol
> ...


2009 is accurate, I found B550 drivers for it lol


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 8, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> it's technically software piracy since they aren't intended for broad distribution and are licensed under supplemental terms.


It is not piracy. It's not what microsoft intended, but EU and many other laws protect an owners right to use and reuse/resell a Windows CDKey as they wish.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Jun 8, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> It is not piracy. It's not what microsoft intended, but EU and many other laws protect an owners right to use and reuse/resell a Windows CDKey as they wish.



I think you misunderstand me. The ESUs are licensed separately, it's not a CD key resale issue, it's literally people "sourcing" unlicensed copies of the files to deploy on their machines. These are not deployed to normal installations of Windows through the Windows Update system:









						FAQ about Extended Security Updates (ESU) for Windows 7
					

After January 14, 2020, Microsoft no longer provides extended security updates or support for computers that run Windows 7.



					docs.microsoft.com
				




It's no use sugar coating it, it is piracy, even if some sort of white hat kind of piracy. While I agree it's stupid for MS to do this with *security* updates (since they are being developed, might as well make them available to everyone), it's not a mistake they will repeat. Microsoft has been rigorously following their update schedule for newer operating systems, and once Windows 8.1 support ceases next year, they will only update Windows 10 LTS branches for the duration of their lifetime. The ESU program for Windows 7 will end this year, even for customers who have paid or otherwise illegally obtained them.


----------



## spanjaman (Jun 8, 2022)

Windows 7 is the best OS Microsoft made. If they still supported it, many, many people never would have even thought about Windows 10 or 11
Now that Windows 11 released, I hope they don't bury Windows 10 so fast because it's better than the new OS


----------



## Metroid (Jun 8, 2022)

Windows 7 still good for cpus with 1 or 2 cores as windows defender is optional, windows defender consumes too much cpu and systems with 1 or 2 cores is impossible to work with windows that cant disable windows defender.  I installed windows 10 on my friends notebook and since is 2 cores it could not handle it well because I could not disable windows defender, I had to install windows 7 on it and voila, it works pretty good.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 8, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> I think you misunderstand me. The ESUs are licensed separately, it's not a CD key resale issue, it's literally people "sourcing" unlicensed copies of the files to deploy on their machines. These are not deployed to normal installations of Windows through the Windows Update system


Ah! Yes, I did misunderstand you.


Dr. Dro said:


> It's no use sugar coating it, it is piracy, even if some sort of white hat kind of piracy.


Not sure microsoft cares. They are being paid for the ESU's and it is the responsibility of those receiving them to secure them. The liability does not fall on microsoft.

Additionally, microsoft has no room to cry foul due to their invasive and predatory actions with privacy, remote installations and a number of other offenses which are highly distasteful on Windows 10/11.


----------



## spanjaman (Jun 8, 2022)

I feel you lexluthermiester. I've spent so much time to disable services I don't need and all the telemetry... So much time...
And to remove all the crapware MS put on 10.
But it can be done, just not by regular users who don't know how or they don't even know about it.
I disabled and removed so much on Windows 10 that my PC uses just 1.6 GB of RAM when I boot it on.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 8, 2022)

Hi,
Not sure why feature updates would make a difference seeing beside the newer net framework I avoided optional and recommended updates before win-7 eol 
So yeah the only updates that ever mattered were security updates.

Only things feature updates did was install more telemetry, yeah that's some important stuff there


----------



## spanjaman (Jun 8, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Not sure why feature updates would make a difference seeing beside the newer net framework I avoided optional and recommended updates before win-7 eol
> So yeah the only updates that ever mattered were security updates.
> 
> Only things feature updates did was install more telemetry, yeah that's some important stuff there


Yes. I hope no more feature updates for Windows 10. Please, if someone from MS is reading this - no more feature updates.
Leave that garbage for Windows 11.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 8, 2022)

spanjaman said:


> Yes. I hope no more feature updates for Windows 10. Please, if someone from MS is reading this - no more feature updates.
> Leave that garbage for Windows 11.


Hi,
Wrong os's for that you'd have to wait for eol then it's finally vacation time


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 8, 2022)

spanjaman said:


> Windows 7 is the best OS Microsoft made. If they still supported it, many, many people never would have even thought about Windows 10 or 11
> Now that Windows 11 released, I hope they don't bury Windows 10 so fast because it's better than the new OS


Its 10 with a face lift, more telemetry bullshit and forced updates bullshit.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Jun 8, 2022)

spanjaman said:


> Yes. I hope no more feature updates for Windows 10. Please, if someone from MS is reading this - no more feature updates.
> Leave that garbage for Windows 11.



Windows 10 development has finished, and it will remain on the current codebase. It's going to receive select feature backports for some time and security updates, but major development have entirely shifted towards Windows 11. 

All Windows 10 devices are eligible to upgrade to 11 regardless (they may or may not offer your hardware support, but it will run). I will agree that 11 build 22000 is not production-quality when compared to 10 build 19044, but the next yearly feature update is complete and has already rolled to release preview channel, it will launch to stable ring soon. I run 11 22000 on my gaming desktop and 10 19044 on my laptop, which I use for work.


----------



## spanjaman (Jun 8, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> Windows 10 development has finished, and it will remain on the current codebase. It's going to receive select feature backports for some time and security updates, but major development have entirely shifted towards Windows 11.
> 
> All Windows 10 devices are eligible to upgrade to 11 regardless (they may or may not offer your hardware support, but it will run). I will agree that 11 build 22000 is not production-quality when compared to 10 build 19044, but the next yearly feature update is complete and has already rolled to release preview channel, it will launch to stable ring soon. I run 11 22000 on my gaming desktop and 10 19044 on my laptop, which I use for work.


Thank goodness for that.
Yeah, my hardware is supported. I'm running an R5 3600 with 16 GB of fast RAM, but I am not switching to 11 any time soon.
I am a gamer too, but all my games run flawlessly on 10 so no reason there to upgrade either.
It boots very fast, all apps load very fast because I have all SSDs in my system so no need for Direct Storage
and I hate HDR so I don't need auto HDR.
As for the android support, yeah, that's cool, but it would be cooler if they did it without Amazon.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 8, 2022)

spanjaman said:


> So much time...


YES! Really, soooooo much time! It's fraking pathetic!!



ThrashZone said:


> Not sure why feature updates would make a difference seeing beside the newer net framework I avoided optional and recommended updates before win-7 eol
> So yeah the only updates that ever mattered were security updates.
> 
> Only things feature updates did was install more telemetry, yeah that's some important stuff there


Security updates are a thing. In Windows 7, removing the telemetry is almost trivial.



Dr. Dro said:


> Windows 10 development has finished, and it will remain on the current codebase. It's going to receive select feature backports for some time and security updates, but major development have entirely shifted towards Windows 11.


This.


----------



## erpguy53 (Jun 11, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> All Windows 10 devices are eligible to upgrade to 11 regardless (they may or may not offer your hardware support, but it will run). I will agree that 11 build 22000 is not production-quality when compared to 10 build 19044, but the next yearly feature update is complete and has already rolled to release preview channel, it will launch to stable ring soon. I run 11 22000 on my gaming desktop and 10 19044 on my laptop, which I use for work.



you mean build 22621 of Win11 (aka. 22H2 for Win11)?


----------



## Dr. Dro (Jun 11, 2022)

erpguy53 said:


> you mean build 22621 of Win11 (aka. 22H2 for Win11)?



Yes. I updated to it already as I did a full-wipe reinstall of my OS yesterday. That build of Windows is shipping in release configuration, is not timebombed, watermarked or in evaluation copy mode, and by installing it, you will not be auto-enrolled or bound to the Windows Insider program. Telemetry can also be disabled in this build without affecting its update functionality, something that the prerelease configuration builds don't allow for. It's basically RTM in early flighting, and it is very unlikely that Microsoft will change the major build number any further for 22H2 until it is released to GAC.

The internal OS version is `10.0.22621.1.amd64fre.ni_release.220506-1250`.

Anyway, the rumors that even Pro editions will require a Microsoft account during initial setup check out, I got that on Pro for Workstations. But there's a workaround: once you reach the country selection screen, press Shift+F10 to open the console window and type: `OOBE\BYPASSNRO`. The system will reboot and when initial setup comes up again the local account option will be available.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 11, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> YES! Really, soooooo much time! It's fraking pathetic!!
> 
> 
> Security updates are a thing. In Windows 7, removing the telemetry is almost trivial.
> ...



It was easy to remove telemetry using askwoody.com


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 11, 2022)

Hi,
Not a woody fan with all the defcon drama but most of 7's telemetry was opt in not out or automatic like 8-10 and now 11 horse shit

But since Lex posted a j-2-cents video on 11 privacy elsewhere telemetry is not that trivial on 11 for him


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 11, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Not a woody fan with all the defcon drama but most of 7's telemetry was opt in not out or automatic like 8-10 and now 11 horse shit
> 
> But since Lex posted a j-2-cents video on 11 privacy elsewhere telemetry is not that trivial on 11 for him



The WUDs that had it i removed them lol.

W10 is pulling teeth and 11 is the same.

That guy has been around since the 9X days, and a W7 book he had actually gave me tidbits I didnt know of


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 11, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> The WUDs that had it i removed them lol.
> 
> W10 is pulling teeth and 11 is the same.
> 
> That guy has been around since the 9X days, and a W7 book he had actually gave me tidbits I didnt know of


Hi,
Woody didn't last long at all on sevenforum.com 
Think he got banned within a couple days of drama there


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 12, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> It was easy to remove telemetry using askwoody.com


But that's not the only thing that needs removal.



ThrashZone said:


> Woody didn't last long at all on sevenforum.com
> Think he got banned within a couple days of drama there


The folks that run those sites(sevenforums/tenforums/elevenforums) are the definition of special-snowflakes. They allow their favorite and "trusted" users full reign to harass & provoke anyone that offers an opinion that doesn't meet with their delicate sensibilities. The sites have useful info for sure, just don't interact with the wildlife or you're going to get bitten.



ThrashZone said:


> But since Lex posted a j-2-cents video on 11 privacy elsewhere telemetry is not that trivial on 11 for him


I didn't say it wasn't trivial, just involved and time consuming. There's a difference.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 14, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> But that's not the only thing that needs removal.
> 
> 
> The folks that run those sites(sevenforums/tenforums/elevenforums) are the definition of special-snowflakes. They allow their favorite and "trusted" users full reign to harass & provoke anyone that offers an opinion that doesn't meet with their delicate sensibilities. The sites have useful info for sure, just don't interact with the wildlife or you're going to get bitten.
> ...


Hi,
Yeah can't possibly be you 
Think a mod said it best 
Report the problem don't become the problem.

Woodie was just spamming his website with drama posts over and over again.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 14, 2022)

> *I Got Windows 11 in 2022.*



It works like a charm, no BSOD


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 14, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Yeah can't possibly be you


I'm not the only person they harassed and banned. Granted, I was having none of their crap(you all know how I react to and deal with nitwits), so my attitude didn't really help, but I'm far from alone in the poor experiences had at those sites.



ThrashZone said:


> Think a mod said it best
> Report the problem don't become the problem.


That works here, not over at sevenforums, tenforums or elevenforums. I started out reporting things, the mods did nothing and were witnessed deliberately playing favorites. That is downright pathetic moderation.



ThrashZone said:


> Woodie was just spamming his website with drama posts over and over again.


Who?


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 14, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'm not the only person they harassed and banned. Granted, I was having none of their crap(you all know how I react to and deal with nitwits), so my attitude didn't really help, but I'm far from alone in the poor experiences had at those sites.
> 
> 
> That works here, not over at sevenforums, tenforums or elevenforums. I started out reporting things, the mods did nothing and were witnessed deliberately playing favorites. That is downright pathetic moderation.
> ...


Hi,
Askwoody

Normally it's how you say it that matters 
I've not had many issues reporting for example kari and many others 

Just saying snowflakes around here is risky


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 14, 2022)

Get back on topic.
Thank You.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 14, 2022)

Metroid said:


> Windows 7 still good for cpus with 1 or 2 cores as windows defender is optional, windows defender consumes too much cpu and systems with 1 or 2 cores is impossible to work with windows that cant disable windows defender.  I installed windows 10 on my friends notebook and since is 2 cores it could not handle it well because I could not disable windows defender, I had to install windows 7 on it and voila, it works pretty good.


for old school hardware is win 7, you can try win 10 but some hit and miss, some old hardware don't have any newer driver so even win 10 install the generic driver, some hardware still unusable at all
if you just not too sure just run win 7 especially when you have 0 issue on win7, if not broken don't fix it


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 14, 2022)

W10/11 is asinine , can't just drag n drop shortcuts to "apps"

Ms  is getting very stupid


----------



## delshay (Jun 24, 2022)

AMD has released an updated driver for legacy cards. I'm disappointed there is no Vulkan 1.3 included.

You can read about it in the Reddit link below along with links to driver downloads.

(1) 22.6.1 driver released, but only for windows 7 and legacy/navi24 on W10/W11? : Amd (reddit.com)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 25, 2022)

delshay said:


> AMD has released an updated driver for legacy cards. I'm disappointed there is no Vulkan 1.3 included.
> 
> You can read about it in the Reddit link below along with links to driver downloads.
> 
> (1) 22.6.1 driver released, but only for windows 7 and legacy/navi24 on W10/W11? : Amd (reddit.com)


Solution: Use the older Vulkan enabled drivers..


----------



## Bend99 (Jun 25, 2022)

*I  Windows 7*

(even if you don't)


----------



## QuietBob (Jun 25, 2022)

delshay said:


> AMD has released an updated driver for legacy cards.


You can get them directly from AMD site. Only for 64-bit, with support back to the HD 7000 series. Installed without a problem on my HD7970.


----------



## John Naylor (Jul 14, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Just so you know, most drivers for Windows 7 will work on Windows 10/11. I've only seen one set of WIFI drivers that don't and a WIFI card is easily replaced.



I have an HP 1055cm+ wide format color plotter and the reason I'm still on this is, it costs me $15k.  As I recall I'm using a Win 8 driver that required a bit of  a hack to install.  Any ideas where I might find some tips on making this work with Win 11 ?


----------



## revin (Jul 14, 2022)

Wait .... there's more after Win 7 
 Modded 7 Best Ever ! it's based on 7 Pro
But still running 2012 hardware too, it works, and Really Good too  yes system specs are current


----------



## anfazi54 (Jul 22, 2022)

ahhh the memories bringing me back


----------



## BMfan80 (Aug 3, 2022)

I forgot how good W7 feels, works well with my x5800, x570 and 6800xt.
Fortunately updated to July 2022 as well.


----------



## K4sum1 (Aug 4, 2022)

Here's my Windows 7 system


----------



## delshay (Aug 9, 2022)

Has AMD removed legacy support for windows 7?   ..I can't see the download icon can someone confirm. Also there is a bug in the 2022 driver that effects my Vega card. It's blocking the audio driver, so there is no sound.   AFAIK It's only Vega cards. Fury cards no Issues.

Can't see a windows 7 download Icon here  Radeon™ RX Vega 64 Drivers & Support | AMD


----------



## johnspack (Aug 9, 2022)

I hope those of you still using windows 7,  are keeping it updated.  Otherwise,  stay offline!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 9, 2022)

johnspack said:


> I hope those of you still using windows 7,  are keeping it updated.  Otherwise,  stay offline!!
> View attachment 257408


Not all updates ms have are good for any windows


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 9, 2022)

johnspack said:


> Otherwise, stay offline!!


Why?


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 9, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Why?


There are updates I certainly would not do without.  security ones mostly.

That being said, I completely understand filtering out some of the telemetry and nagware.  A completely and truly up to date 7 system can become annoying.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 9, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> There are updates I certainly would not do without.  security ones mostly.
> 
> That being said, I completely understand filtering out some of the telemetry and nagware.  A completely and truly up to date 7 system can become annoying.


Most people still using 7 are not noobs. They're experienced users who know how to clean up and rope it in. They're also not careless nitwits clicking on every damn thing that comes their way and run browsers that are properly configured for security. They're unlikely to be targeted or victimized by a the nonsense out in the wild.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 9, 2022)

As great as Windows 7 and XP was I have moved on with my main rig for newer games and compatibility for new games.

With this said I do have a Intel i3-4130, 4GB DDR3 ECC (2x2), 240GB Kingfast SATA SSD, MSI N750 Ti TF 2GD5/OC and I have blast with older games on it and when the day comes I will buy another SSD so I can go Windows 7 if needed just not sure if it should be 32 or 64bit because some older games pre-win7 will work on 32bit and not 64bit.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Aug 9, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> As great as Windows 7 and XP was I have moved on with my main rig for newer games and compatibility for new games.
> 
> With this said I do have a Intel i3-4130, 4GB DDR3 ECC (2x2), 240GB Kingfast SATA SSD, MSI N750 Ti TF 2GD5/OC and I have blast with older games on it and when the day comes I will buy another SSD so I can go Windows 7 if needed just not sure if it should be 32 or 64bit because some older games pre-win7 will work on 32bit and not 64bit.



IMO a 32-bit install for the rare software that doesn't work on 64-bit Windows is about as good as it gets, though I haven't found many games or applications that do not work on 64-bit Windows 10 or 11. It's noteworthy though that 32-bit Windows suffers even more from software rot than the 64-bit versions, NVIDIA and AMD graphics drivers haven't been developed for these platforms for half a decade at this point, for example, the last GeForce driver that supports Windows 7 32-bit would be 391.35, which was released in early 2018. That's the same driver that marked Fermi's EOL. It's not a problem if you have older hardware and is using the build for older software, but it serves as a firm reminder that it is a vintage OS now.

Other than a few niche specific cases, there is no point in running Windows 7 for any reason whatsoever anymore, and doing so is only a security risk and a waste of time which should be discouraged as firmly as possible. After thirteen years, it is time to move on.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 9, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> IMO a 32-bit install for the rare software that doesn't work on 64-bit Windows is about as good as it gets, though I haven't found many games or applications that do not work on 64-bit Windows 10 or 11. It's noteworthy though that 32-bit Windows suffers even more from software rot than the 64-bit versions, NVIDIA and AMD graphics drivers haven't been developed for these platforms for half a decade at this point, for example, the last GeForce driver that supports Windows 7 32-bit would be 391.35, which was released in early 2018. That's the same driver that marked Fermi's EOL. It's not a problem if you have older hardware and is using the build for older software, but it serves as a firm reminder that it is a vintage OS now.
> 
> Other than a few niche specific cases, there is no point in running Windows 7 for any reason whatsoever anymore, and doing so is only a security risk and a waste of time which should be discouraged as firmly as possible. After thirteen years, it is time to move on.



That's why I use XP older games that was released doing it's time or can run on it for a better experience.

Like the older CoD, MoH, GTA3 & VC, and other games I use to play it's always a nice joy to get back and I choose XP for a better support than Win7 in some games I know that patches and so on has fixed a lot of issues with the mouse pointer and so on.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 9, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> Other than a few niche specific cases, there is no point in running Windows 7 for any reason whatsoever anymore


Not true but I really don't want to argue about why. If it's not useful to you anymore, that's cool, but such is not true for everyone.


----------



## delshay (Aug 9, 2022)

johnspack said:


> I hope those of you still using windows 7,  are keeping it updated.  Otherwise,  stay offline!!
> View attachment 257408



How are you getting those updates?  Do you have a licence or are you running bypass?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 9, 2022)

delshay said:


> or are you running bypass?


Likely this.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Aug 9, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Not true but I really don't want to argue about why. If it's not useful to you anymore, that's cool, but such is not true for everyone.



There's no arguing because it's simply the truth; anyone running an OS that is two and a half years past its already greatly extended shelf life is doing so because they are stubborn and resisting change. It's no longer compatible with modern hardware, it no longer receives updated drivers, software is dropping support for it like flies and it'll cease to have a functional web browser once Chromium dumps it in January 2023, after postponing its end of life by two years because of the pandemic's impact. Even then I would safely argue that the ratio of people who are still doing so because they have a specific software requirement is less than one in 1000; and if that was truly the case they would not be attempting the folly that it is to try and run this as a daily driver OS in August of 2022.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 9, 2022)

Die hards Well this won't be going on forever though....
Once governments and militairy going to 10/11 , 7 will finally abandoned and there won't be any updates.
I mean they also went from XP to 7...


----------



## Dr. Dro (Aug 9, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Die hards Well this won't be going on forever though....
> Once governments and militairy going to 10/11 , 7 will finally abandoned and there won't be any updates.
> I mean they also went from XP to 7...



Microsoft will terminate the ESU program in January 2023, alongside Windows 8.1 support. From that point onward, everyone is expected to be running Windows 10 as an absolute minimum.









						FAQ about Extended Security Updates (ESU) for Windows 7
					

After January 14, 2020, Microsoft no longer provides extended security updates or support for computers that run Windows 7.



					docs.microsoft.com
				




ESUs have never been an excuse done in good faith, since these aren't intended for general customers and I would say most people that claim that they are using these have been pirating the security updates with their "bypass" trick (and believe me, I find that one needs to do this in the first place absurd - if they're being developed, release them already), but even those that fit this scenario are running out of time at this point. The OS has not been maintained for many years now, if you see the picture on a few posts above you'll find that there are only security and servicing stack updates, nothing useful to end users.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 9, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> There's no arguing because it's simply the truth


It's *your* truth. It is not shared by everyone. It is not fact. You've shared your opinion. Stop arguing.



P4-630 said:


> Die hards Well this won't be going on forever though....
> Once governments and militairy going to 10/11 , 7 will finally abandoned and there won't be any updates.
> I mean they also went from XP to 7...


And yet 5% of computers are still running XP.

Folks, this thread doesn't need people coming in telling everyone what they should not be running. If you don't agree with the subject, good for you. You're not going to change anyone's mind. Let it go and move along.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 9, 2022)

As been said, Microsoft will terminate the ESU program in January 2023.
It's just a dumb idea to still be using 7 after that....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 9, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> It's just a dumb idea to still be using 7 after that....


Another opinion. Live and let live.

Just an FYI, you couldn't hack my Windows 7 PC if your life depended on it. Out of support or not, it is still securable and rock solid when PROPERLY configured.


----------



## Courier 6 (Aug 9, 2022)

well, if somebody is really bothered that I´m still using win 7, please pm me a valid key, and i´m a happy camper, thanks in advance


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 9, 2022)

Courier 6 said:


> well, if somebody is really bothered that I´m still using win 7, please pm me a valid key, and i´m a happy camper, thanks in advance


Hi,
7 keys still work to use for win-10 and maybe 11 

I've got all three os's so 7-10-11 pro's so not sure why most are so stuck on insisting/ criticizing others for os choice 
11 actually sux and so does 10 both need a lot of tweaks and 11 needs third party stuff to get rid of a lot of it's idiot design changes 
7 needs nothing done is good to go out the box.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 9, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> 7 keys still work to use for win-10 and maybe 11


They work with 11 too. The catch is that if you use a key to upgrade, you can never use it for original OS again as it will be forever converted into a 10 or 11 key.


----------



## delshay (Aug 9, 2022)

I tested windows 10 yesterday & it was very sluggish when compared to windows 7 on the same hardware. Sorry staying with win 7 desktop.   ...I have win 10 on Laptop.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 9, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> They work with 11 too. The catch is that if you use a key to upgrade, you can never use it for original OS again as it will be forever converted into a 10 or 11 key.


Hi,
Yeah if i want all software/ files I use the upgrade but switch keys.



delshay said:


> I tested windows 10 yesterday & it was very sluggish when compared to windows 7 on the same hardware. Sorry staying with win 7 desktop.   ...I have win 10 on Laptop.


7 explorer is so much better than 10 or 11.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 9, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> 7 explorer is so much better than 10 or 11.


I have mixed thoughts and feelings about that. 11's Explorer is fairly nice and refined. I haven't really had any issues with it, I also like the dark mode look. However, I do miss a few of the menu options that were present in the 7 Explorer.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 9, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I have mixed thoughts and feelings about that. 11's Explorer is fairly nice and refined. I haven't really had any issues with it, I also like the dark mode look. However, I do miss a few of the menu options that were present in the 7 Explorer.


Hi,
I use explorer differently than you do mouse wise 
I'm a single clicker not double clicker


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 9, 2022)

Hi (some) folks.

Please don't crap in other people's threads. It's fine to discuss, but blanket negativity is not welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 9, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Another opinion. Live and let live.
> 
> Just an FYI, you couldn't hack my Windows 7 PC if your life depended on it. Out of support or not, it is still securable and rock solid when PROPERLY configured.


All the extra work involved to strip 10 of forced auto updates and all the bloat is very time consuming, not to mention to restore the 7 GUI and its mechanics. W10/11 you can't even drag and drop a shortcut, wtf ms.



Courier 6 said:


> well, if somebody is really bothered that I´m still using win 7, please pm me a valid key, and i´m a happy camper, thanks in advance


I won't downgrade to 10/11, they can piss off.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 9, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Most people still using 7 are not noobs. They're experienced users who know how to clean up and rope it in. They're also not careless nitwits clicking on every damn thing that comes their way and run browsers that are properly configured for security. They're unlikely to be targeted or victimized by a the nonsense out in the wild.


Still, there are patches that fix bugs that won't require you to click anything.  The SMB stack flaws come to mind.  Go online without those and...  well good luck.



eidairaman1 said:


> All the extra work involved to strip 10 of forced auto updates and all the bloat is very time consuming


I'm all for choice, but it's not really time consuming at all.  It takes about one gpedit.msc key and a download of WuMGR, or a minute tops.


----------



## Easo (Aug 9, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Another opinion. Live and let live.
> 
> Just an FYI, you couldn't hack my Windows 7 PC if your life depended on it. Out of support or not, it is still securable and rock solid when PROPERLY configured.



It literally cannot be fully secured unless you unplug it from internet. There are holes which will never get patched after ESU runs it's course, just like with XP.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 9, 2022)

Easo said:


> It literally cannot be fully secured unless you unplug it from internet. There are holes which will never get patched after ESU runs it's course, just like with XP.


Some home users think they can make windows 7 "better/safer" with their "tweaks" then M$ themselves....


----------



## BMfan80 (Aug 9, 2022)

delshay said:


> Has AMD removed legacy support for windows 7?   ..I can't see the download icon can someone confirm. Also there is a bug in the 2022 driver that effects my Vega card. It's blocking the audio driver, so there is no sound.   AFAIK It's only Vega cards. Fury cards no Issues.
> 
> Can't see a windows 7 download Icon here  Radeon™ RX Vega 64 Drivers & Support | AMD





			https://www.amd.com/en/support/previous-drivers/graphics/radeon-rx-vega-series/radeon-rx-vega-series/radeon-rx-vega-64


----------



## K4sum1 (Aug 9, 2022)

johnspack said:


> I hope those of you still using windows 7,  are keeping it updated.  Otherwise,  stay offline!!


No, a lot of the security only updates after 2020-01 include telemetry. Personally I have my copy of 7 updated to 2016-09, and I've had no security issues.


----------



## mb194dc (Aug 9, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Still, there are patches that fix bugs that won't require you to click anything.  The SMB stack flaws come to mind.  Go online without those and...  well good luck.
> 
> 
> I'm all for choice, but it's not really time consuming at all.  It takes about one gpedit.msc key and a download of WuMGR, or a minute tops.



Who's going online with their SMB or an other port directly open to the Internet! 

Microsofts new updates for 10 are far more likely to contain zero day vulnerabilities than trusty old Windows 7. 

There's no reason to use 10 unless you need features in it like dx12.


----------



## Courier 6 (Aug 9, 2022)

eventualy I will have to go for it, but right now I can´t, I had some money to get another ssd, but I had to buy parts for the washing machine, so it´s gonne, I won´t just dump my win7, anyways, nobody wants to know about that


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 9, 2022)

mb194dc said:


> Who's going online with their SMB or an other port directly open to the Internet!


A lot more than you would expect.  Maybe not here but I'd certainly not risk it.  Take your software firewall down for a few seconds to diagnose something is about all it would take.



mb194dc said:


> Microsofts new updates for 10 are far more likely to contain zero day vulnerabilities than trusty old Windows 7.


/doubt.  But I'm not here to debate choice, so please quit phrasing it that way.



mb194dc said:


> There's no reason to use 10 unless you need features in it like dx12.


Being on a maintained platform for the near future has merits, other than that, point granted. It's user choice.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 9, 2022)

I'm now afraid to now boot into my windows 7 bc I booted in 10/11 to see if updates were there ha-ha (looking at UUP Dump Site prior to reboot)  bc I know it'll boot into recovery/Vista boot logo lol

Edit: nope it didn't do it. Happy


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 10, 2022)

I ask again, why anyone wants to use an ancient OS with EOL support and possible vulnerabilities? This is a total dejavu with those who didn't upgrade from XP.

Use Linux or Hackintosh if you don't wan't a modern Windows, dammit.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 10, 2022)

Lenne said:


> I ask again, why anyone wants to use an ancient OS with EOL support and possible vulnerabilities? This is a total dejavu with those who didn't upgrade from XP.
> 
> Use Linux or Hackintosh if you don't wan't a modern Windows, dammit.



Some things are just _fun._ Doing it for the sake of doing it, especially because its not the norm.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 10, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Still, there are patches that fix bugs that won't require you to click anything. The SMB stack flaws come to mind. Go online without those and... well good luck.


SMB versions before 2.0 are the main problems. The issues I believe you refer to are not an issue in 2.1 and above which is what Windows 7 has as of SP1. And microsoft themselves have some info on the matter. Also, in the latest versions of Windows 7, SMB is not enabled by default last time I checked, but even if it where, that's what firewall rules are for. Thus why I said...


lexluthermiester said:


> it is still securable and rock solid when PROPERLY configured.


...this.


mb194dc said:


> Who's going online with their SMB or an other port directly open to the Internet!


Exactly!


R-T-B said:


> Take your software firewall down for a few seconds to diagnose something is about all it would take.


Almost no one does that. And anyone running a properly configured firewall is going have the presence of mind to shut off their internet before doing any network troubleshooting. Your point there really isn't one.



Easo said:


> It literally cannot be fully secured unless you unplug it from internet. There are holes which will never get patched after ESU runs it's course, just like with XP.





Lenne said:


> I ask again, why anyone wants to use an ancient OS with EOL support and possible vulnerabilities? This is a total dejavu with those who didn't upgrade from XP.
> 
> Use Linux or Hackintosh if you don't wan't a modern Windows, dammit.


You are missing some important context and the point.


You naysayers are not going to change our minds. Stop trying. Stop arguing and move along.


----------



## BMfan80 (Aug 10, 2022)

Lenne said:


> I ask again, why anyone wants to use an ancient OS with EOL support and possible vulnerabilities? This is a total dejavu with those who didn't upgrade from XP.
> 
> Use Linux or Hackintosh if you don't wan't a modern Windows, dammit.


And I ask again, what does it matter to you.
No one here is forcing you or any of the other naysayers to run it or even forcing your familys to run 7, so stop telling people not to run something THEY want to run.

I was never a fan of XP, never liked the looks and feel.
Started using 7 as a beta as my main OS and never looked back but there were still quite a few people on XP raving about it.
I never went to a forum and irritated people because i wouldn't run XP, its their choice.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 10, 2022)

BMfan80 said:


> And I ask again, what does it matter to you.
> No one here is forcing you or any of the other naysayers to run it or even forcing your familys to run 7, so stop telling people not to run something THEY want to run.
> 
> I was never a fan of XP, never liked the looks and feel.
> ...



Well Windows 7 as really great was everything Vista never got to be and was really good used.


----------



## AleXXX666 (Aug 10, 2022)

Khonjel said:


> Man I miss Windows 7 aero. I also fiddled around with MacOS and various Linux distro skin packs to spice things up. Yum!


vista aero was even better... but, the aero ui is the only thing i'd choose win 7 over win 10.
the easiness of win 10 installation over windows 7 (automatic drivers updates) is just cherry on the pie for windows 10.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 10, 2022)

AleXXX666 said:


> the easiness of win 10 installation over windows 7 (automatic drivers updates) is just cherry on the pie for windows 10.


Oh dear goodness no. Automatic driver updates have been and continue to be a PITA.


----------



## AleXXX666 (Aug 10, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh dear goodness no. Automatic driver updates have been and continue to be a PITA.


yes and no. they are messy for old or "special" hardware. i install win10 then yes, disable driver updates. but, on modern systems i don't care, and everything just works.


----------



## Tomgang (Aug 10, 2022)

Ah yeah Windows 7. Good times. Run Windows 7 on my old X58 system until it no longer got securety updates. When i swiched to Windows 10, cause of security, but n ot because i wanted to.

For those that perhaps miss the start menu i Windows 7 in Windows 10. There is Classic shell. It has not recived update since 2017, but i still use it with out any problems on my current PC.



			Classic Shell - Start menu and other Windows enhancements
		


This is how my start menu looks like in Windows 10 with Classic shell. It can be changed to different layouts, Just in case some one wanted to try it. I do not know if Classic Shell works on Windows 11, but down count on it as it has not resived updates since 2017.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 10, 2022)

I actually willingly left 7 for 10 because 10 was smarter with my hardware. That was 2017 I think.. 7 was still being updated iirc, but was near death.

Do I miss it? Not really..

Edit:

I thought Vista looked nicer


----------



## K4sum1 (Aug 10, 2022)

Tomgang said:


> When i swiched to Windows 10, cause of security, but n ot because i wanted to.


As someone who uses Windows 7 updated to 2016-09, I am here to tell you that "security" is bullshit. If you have a brain, you'll be fine on even XP.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 10, 2022)

AleXXX666 said:


> yes and no. they are messy for old or "special" hardware. i install win10 then yes, disable driver updates. but, on modern systems i don't care, and everything just works.


No they're a PITA frequently for GPU's and USB add in cards. Getting them un-buggered can be a PITA too.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 10, 2022)

Hi,
Yep ms driver store can be a pita for sure old hardware is actually better than newer hardware.
Not sure what the point is in using nvclean the ms driver store isn't an online deal it's in the os so it will repeat installing the same old driver bits over and over.



Tomgang said:


> Ah yeah Windows 7. Good times. Run Windows 7 on my old X58 system until it no longer got securety updates. When i swiched to Windows 10, cause of security, but n ot because i wanted to.
> 
> For those that perhaps miss the start menu i Windows 7 in Windows 10. There is Classic shell. It has not recived update since 2017, but i still use it with out any problems on my current PC.
> 
> ...


Open shell.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 10, 2022)

I use this program 3Dp for my Driver's for 4yrs and not had a issue *LINK *


----------



## Tomgang (Aug 10, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yep ms driver store can be a pita for sure old hardware is actually better than newer hardware.
> Not sure what the point is in using nvclean the ms driver store isn't an online deal it's in the os so it will repeat installing the same old driver bits over and over.
> 
> ...


Oh I see. Have not read further about that. Great, then it might work in windows 11 as well. When I eventually have to leave windows 10 for good.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 10, 2022)

Tomgang said:


> Oh I see. Have not read further about that. Great, then it might work in windows 11 as well. When I eventually have to leave windows 10 for good.


Hi,
Yep 11 is no different driver store wise pointless to attempt clean installing nv drivers disabling installing drivers has nothing to do with drivers in the iso or os they still install 

Example in 7 and older you uninstall a display driver and your now in safe mode basically every thing is large so until you install a display driver it will stay messed up.
10-11 ms will install the driver before you get to the login page.


----------



## delshay (Aug 11, 2022)

QUESTION: Is this website safe to download windows 7 ISO?   ..I have the original DVD here so it's just a question. They also have the media tool for creating bootable USB stick.

LINK: Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 x64 - Fully Updated : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 11, 2022)

delshay said:


> QUESTION: Is this website safe to download windows 7 ISO?   ..I have the original DVD here so it's just a question. They also have the media tool for creating bootable USB stick.
> 
> LINK: Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 x64 - Fully Updated : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Archive dot org is a great place to archive things that need to be protected. However, downloading the odd ISO from your average "Joe" has some potentially serious risks, especially when the source of that ISO is unknown. ISO's from well known custom ISO groups are more trustworthy as most groups generally work hard to gain a reputation for honest and clean work. From some random "Joe" what assurances do you have that the ISO does not contain malware? Short answer: None. I personally would not trust that particular ISO.

If you're going to go with a custom ISO you didn't create yourself, look for one from a group that: 1. doesn't include automatic activation(HUGE red flag), 2. does not ask for money(another HUGE red flag, looking at you Gandalf) and 3. has a reputation for solid and trustworthy work.

I would make a few suggestions but such ISO work can be viewed as grey-area and I don't wish to run afoul of forum rules(yes mods, I do actual care about the rules). However, if you do some reading, research and testing, you will quickly discover which groups are and which groups are not trustworthy.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 11, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> The issues I believe you refer to are not an issue in 2.1 and above which is what Windows 7 has


It also has the SMB1 stack and it is on by default in earlier versions, hence the whole convo about "certain patches matter."


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 11, 2022)

delshay said:


> QUESTION: Is this website safe to download windows 7 ISO?   ..I have the original DVD here so it's just a question. They also have the media tool for creating bootable USB stick.
> 
> LINK: Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 x64 - Fully Updated : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Hi,
I wouldn't
Here is a good site
.
Heidoc.net

Also this build your own sp2 iso








						How to make an updated ISO with Windows 7 SP2 Convenience Rollup so Windows Update works
					

Let's see what you need to do to create up-to-date ISO of Windows 7 with updates up to April 2016 so Windows Update works after you install it.



					winaero.com


----------



## Lei (Aug 11, 2022)

kiriakost said:


> I do feel also fearless about Security issues, do not even use Antivirus, or Windows defender, I am the watchdog of my OS.
> But there is a price to pay for everything, and I did pay.
> You may not expect regular consumers,  those once use W7 Home,  them to understand your own IT strategy and decisions.
> 
> ...


Photoshop 5.5
That's the first version I used. 

When typing, it would open a dialogue and u had to enter the text in a box.... 
Photoshop 7 added the healing brush


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 11, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> It also has the SMB1 stack and it is on by default in *earlier versions*, hence the whole convo about "certain patches matter."


"Earlier versions" being the key point there. IIRC, everything from 2016/2017 on forward has SMB disabled and those functions are mostly handled by other services. Even in Windows 11 the only thing that remains enabled is SMB Direct, which is an SMB3.X file sharing interpreter and that can easily be shut off. Windows 7 has none of it.


----------



## Easo (Aug 11, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> You are missing some important context and the point.
> 
> You naysayers are not going to change our minds. Stop trying. Stop arguing and move along.



There is one small problem I have with this - you & Co are the prime targets for being part of some botnet, which, in turn, impacts rest of us. If you would not be connected to the net - then sure, why not, do whatever you desire.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 11, 2022)

Easo said:


> There is one small problem I have with this


Yes, it is your problem... You assume we're all mindless idiots who know nothing about proper and secure configurations of an OS. Mind your own business.


Easo said:


> you & Co are the prime targets for being part of some botnet


That is assumption and entirely theoretical. Windows 7 has very few known vulnerabilities, NONE exposed directly to the internet *when properly configured*.


Easo said:


> which, in turn, impacts rest of us.


Oh please. Do save that nonsense for someone ignorant enough to believe it.


Easo said:


> If you would not be connected to the net - then sure, why not, do whatever you desire.


We will do as we see fit, full stop, end of story. You worry about yourself and your technology. Leave everyone else to do what they want to do.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 12, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> "Earlier versions" being the key point there.


Yes, the key point being, certain patches do matter.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 12, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Yes, the key point being, certain patches do matter.


Of course! I'm not disagreeing with you.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 12, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Of course! I'm not disagreeing with you.


Ok, probably just me being excessively specific again, lol.


----------



## Courier 6 (Aug 12, 2022)

I just downloaded linux mint 21, as soon as I can, I want to see whats's the experience with games and other stuff, to have an idea what's better for me


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 12, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Ok, probably just me being excessively specific again, lol.


No worries.


----------



## mechtech (Aug 13, 2022)

Tomgang said:


> Ah yeah Windows 7. Good times. Run Windows 7 on my old X58 system until it no longer got securety updates. When i swiched to Windows 10, cause of security, but n ot because i wanted to.
> 
> For those that perhaps miss the start menu i Windows 7 in Windows 10. There is Classic shell. It has not recived update since 2017, but i still use it with out any problems on my current PC.
> 
> ...


looks like you still have room for 5 more icons on your taskbar   get'r'done


----------



## Tomgang (Aug 13, 2022)

mechtech said:


> looks like you still have room for 5 more icons on your taskbar   get'r'done


Hahaha, yeah not right now. Those saved to my Taskbar are the most used programs. So i ad and remove then as i need or dont need them any more.e


----------



## KLiKzg (Aug 13, 2022)

Had a similar problem, like many of us, with Sound Blaster's. Once I found out they are the blame for not getting their drivers up to timeline with Microsoft product Windows 10.

I said goodbye to Sound Blaster & switched to quite a margin better sound of Xonar's.   

Nice that Windows 7 works, but would not want to push it past the EOL support.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 13, 2022)

Tomgang said:


> Hahaha, yeah not right now. Those saved to my Taskbar are the most used programs. So i ad and remove then as i need or dont need them any more.e


Hi,
Damn you for not using win-10-11 start menus replacement desktop for those shortcuts only one extra click


----------



## delshay (Dec 8, 2022)

It looks like windows 7 has just received it's last update of Microsoft Edge. It looks like there will be no more updates. Last update yesterday Version 108.0.1462.42 which should be current with windows 10.

There is now the following message in the browser "To get future Microsoft Edge updates, you'll need Windows 10 or later. This computer is using Windows 7"


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 8, 2022)

delshay said:


> It looks like windows 7 has just received it's last update of Microsoft Edge. It looks like there will be no more updates. Last update yesterday Version 108.0.1462.42 which should be current with windows 10.
> 
> There is now the following message in the browser "To get future Microsoft Edge updates, you'll need Windows 10 or later. This computer is using Windows 7"


I don't know anyone IRL that uses Edge on 7. But this is good to know for those who do..


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 8, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I don't know anyone IRL that uses Edge on 7. But this is good to know for those who do..


7 is still the best OS MS Released. Hell i forced WUDs off on 11 to stop any problems. Would love to put Aero Glass on it and move everything in settings back to Control Panel


----------



## lightning70 (Dec 8, 2022)

Your Choice. Windows 7 is the legend of my adolescence. It's fine on an older equipped computer that is still supported, but I think it can cause problems on existing computers that are newly equipped. If you installed it on a computer with up-to-date hardware, how did you handle the Driver issue?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 8, 2022)

lightning70 said:


> Your Choice. Windows 7 is the legend of my adolescence. It's fine on an older equipped computer that is still supported, but I think it can cause problems on existing computers that are newly equipped. If you installed it on a computer with up-to-date hardware, how did you handle the Driver issue?


Do you complain in every thread you visit? Seriously, ease up.


----------



## lightning70 (Dec 8, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Do you complain in every thread you visit? Seriously, ease up.


So why are you jumping on my every comment?


----------



## mb194dc (Dec 8, 2022)

Looks like there is a concerted campaign to finally kill windows 7. It's still superior to later versions in many ways...


----------



## solarmystic (Dec 8, 2022)

Salute to OP. I only stopped using Windows 7 at the end of 2021 and made the move to 10 21H1 (stripped down version) when more and more games refused to work on it, demanding DX12. They could be modded and hex edited to work with 7 but i didn't want to deal with it anymore. RT pushed me over the edge too.

And now that i've upgraded to a 12700KF system with big.Little arch, there's no turning back now. The scheduler in 7 would be utterly confused by the CPU and i'd have to use Process Lasso to do everything unless i turned off E-cores. The lack of NVIDIA game ready driver updates after 472.12 (Nvidia still provides critical security hotfixes but with no newer game support) is also another factor.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 8, 2022)

solarmystic said:


> Salute to OP. I only stopped using Windows 7 at the end of 2021 and made the move to 10 21H1 (stripped down version) when more and more games refused to work on it, demanding DX12. They could be modded and hex edited to work with 7 but i didn't want to deal with it anymore. RT pushed me over the edge too.
> 
> And now that i've upgraded to a 12700KF system with big.Little arch, there's no turning back now. The scheduler in 7 would be utterly confused by the CPU and i'd have to use Process Lasso to do everything unless i turned off E-cores. The lack of NVIDIA game ready driver updates after 472.12 (Nvidia still provides critical security hotfixes but with no newer game support) is also another factor.



e-cores still don't schedule right all the time in windows 11. it works fine 99% of the time but i noticed in total war warhammer (the first game) i was getting 81% ecore usage and the game was not maxed out on fps either. p-cores for some reason were not being utilized.

again, 99% of the time and games I played i had 0 issues, but its just annoying.


----------



## delshay (Dec 8, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I don't know anyone IRL that uses Edge on 7. But this is good to know for those who do..



I use Edge on win 7.   ...It was getting regular updates up-to three times per month. It's sad it has come to an end.

EDIT: As a side note I can upgrade to win 10 using the same key.


----------



## QuietBob (Dec 8, 2022)

It's sad to see this great system go. Even ESU support will be retired next month. I'm planning to create a clean installation on a dedicated drive, so that I can use it as an image for older systems.

Does anyone know of a way to get Windows 7 Embedded ESU on client editions after January 10, 2023?


----------



## delshay (Dec 8, 2022)

I just want to say i'v been updating win 7 manually. There are many updates out there that you can do manually. Here is one update I missed but just added this in the last two days. The Microsoft version is outdated.

see here VCP Drivers - FTDI (ftdichip.com)



EDIT: Here are some more updates I've been doing manually

Visual C++ Redistributable Runtimes All-in-One (Nov 2022) Download | TechPowerUp

.NET Downloads (Linux, macOS, and Windows) (microsoft.com)


----------



## KLiKzg (Dec 8, 2022)

delshay said:


> It looks like windows 7 has just received it's last update of Microsoft Edge. It looks like there will be no more updates. Last update yesterday Version 108.0.1462.42 which should be current with windows 10.
> 
> There is now the following message in the browser "To get future Microsoft Edge updates, you'll need Windows 10 or later. This computer is using Windows 7"


Edge is nothing more than a Chrome-based MS designed browser. So why not use Chrome?
Well, sure you can...for a little while, as it has EOS soon.
You can also use Opera, which is also Chrome-based...but it also has EOS.
Well, maybe Mozilla will make you smile? Well, no...it EOS was on 2020, but security updates ends on Jan 2023.

So why not update to Windows 10?


----------



## delshay (Dec 8, 2022)

KLiKzg said:


> Edge is nothing more than a Chrome-based MS designed browser. So why not use Chrome?
> Well, sure you can...for a little while, as it has EOS soon.
> You can also use Opera, which is also Chrome-based...but it also has EOS.
> Well, maybe Mozilla will make you smile? Well, no...it EOS was on 2020, but security updates ends on Jan 2023.
> ...



I did try win 10 but it's very sluggish with my old PC. This is why I stayed with win 7.

Edge is now built into win 7 if you take all of the Microsoft Updates.


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 8, 2022)

WiN7 Update+

Note: this for updates no Drivers






*LINK*​


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 8, 2022)

Is this still a thing?
It should die already....
Especially if you are running a brand new Alder Lake system or alike...


----------



## KLiKzg (Dec 8, 2022)

delshay said:


> I did try win 10 but it's very sluggish with my old PC. This is why I stayed with win 7.
> 
> Edge is now built into win 7 if you take all of the Microsoft Updates.


That means you either use HDD or low RAM...so get this updated & you won't have any problems!


----------



## K4sum1 (Dec 8, 2022)

After looking at the rules, which I had to use Google DuckDuckGo to find, self promotion doesn't appear to be in them, so I guess it's safe to post this.

Over on my forum, I post methods to get applications that don't run on 7 anymore working.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 8, 2022)

K4sum1 said:


> After looking at the rules, which I had to use Google DuckDuckGo to find, self promotion doesn't appear to be in them, so I guess it's safe to post this.
> 
> Over on my forum, I post methods to get applications that don't run on 7 anymore working.


Linking to solutions that take you away from TPU is not allowed. Feel free to share the complete solution here, and post a link afterwards.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Dec 8, 2022)

I don't get MS for not putting out a windows 7 GUI "skin" for windows 10 and 11.
I mean "under the hood" the new OS'es need to improve all the time , but that doesn' mean they have to cripple a GUI that has evolved for the better over time.
Needless to say I still prefer how windows 7 gets things done. It was for me simply the best. I feel like since windows 8 MS has been dumbing down the GUI and adding in a crapload of unwanted bloat.


----------



## delshay (Dec 8, 2022)

K4sum1 said:


> After looking at the rules, which I had to use Google DuckDuckGo to find, self promotion doesn't appear to be in them, so I guess it's safe to post this.
> 
> Over on my forum, I post methods to get applications that don't run on 7 anymore working.



Norton not happy with that link


----------



## K4sum1 (Dec 8, 2022)

delshay said:


> Norton not happy with that link


Not sure how you got the link after it was removed, but that's just Norton being Norton lol. I don't use any AV, they're not needed.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 8, 2022)

lightning70 said:


> Your Choice. Windows 7 is the legend of my adolescence. It's fine on an older equipped computer that is still supported, but I think it can cause problems on existing computers that are newly equipped. If you installed it on a computer with up-to-date hardware, how did you handle the Driver issue?



There are b550 and x570 drivers out for it lol



delshay said:


> I did try win 10 but it's very sluggish with my old PC. This is why I stayed with win 7.
> 
> Edge is now built into win 7 if you take all of the Microsoft Updates.


Its because you have to cut the pork 10 and 11 introduced on top of 8.1.


----------



## lightning70 (Dec 8, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> There are b550 and x570 drivers out for it lol


I tried using Windows 7 but couldn't find a driver for my old processor Intel 10400. I'm currently using 12600k can i find a driver?


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 8, 2022)

Try the program 3Dp. Been using since 2017


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 8, 2022)

lightning70 said:


> I tried using Windows 7 but couldn't find a driver for my old processor Intel 10400. I'm currently using 12600k can i find a driver?


Intel forced users onto 10


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 9, 2022)

lightning70 said:


> I tried using Windows 7 but couldn't find a driver for my old processor Intel 10400. I'm currently using 12600k can i find a driver?


Hi,
I'm sure someone on HWBot can help you find some 7 drivers or a system image to use.


----------



## Veseleil (Dec 9, 2022)

I'm seriously considering going back to 7 after reading all of this. The only reason I did jump onto 10 wagon is the DX12 compatibility, but I'm not playing any DX12 games anyway. I find almost all of the newer DX12 games (last 5 years at least) utterly boring.
Nostalgia got me real close to that decision, and for many good reasons. I've used XP as long as its related software provided support for my hardware, and moved to 7 only when DX11 was a must.
I've kinda used to tweaking each of those mentioned OS iterations, tweak the hell out of them, but this newer 10 21H2 version give me so much anxiety, and it's just taking so much damn time to make it behave like I want and need to. Time that i really shouldn't waste on that kind of stuff anymore (I'm 39), so I was literally considered moving to one of the Linux distros as a daily driver. And I have even less time for that kind of journey. Not with a full time job. Not right now, although I'm really sick of Windows so much I can't even describe my feelings properly without cursing.

So I would like to thank the OP for this thread, even though the title itself is kinda provocative and rebellious more than it should be.

I would also like to thank all of the people bashing the OP and others that supported him, filling the thread with utter nonsense, out of topic stuff and not providing any meaningful facts while doing so. You just made me want my Win 7 experience back even more than ever before. Security updates? Give me a break. I am the security of my damn machine. I'm the owner, and I don't need MS to tell me what I can and can't do with my property, while tying me with a zip ties to the chair in my own house. Also, I'm sick of wasting time on failed nLite modifications of the 10's ISO as well. I might continue trying, but just in case one day a worthy DX12 game I want to play come out, just to have it ready and stripped off all things but the gaming essentials. And only as a 2nd boot option, thank you very much. Good night.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 9, 2022)

Veseleil said:


> I'm seriously considering going back to 7 after reading all of this. The only reason I did jump onto 10 wagon is the DX12 compatibility, but I'm not playing any DX12 games anyway. I find almost all of the newer DX12 games (last 5 years at least) utterly boring.
> Nostalgia got me real close to that decision, and for many good reasons. I've used XP as long as its related software provided support for my hardware, and moved to 7 only when DX11 was a must.
> I've kinda used to tweaking each of those mentioned OS iterations, tweak the hell out of them, but this newer 10 21H2 version give me so much anxiety, and it's just taking so much damn time to make it behave like I want and need to. Time that i really shouldn't waste on that kind of stuff anymore (I'm 39), so I was literally considered moving to one of the Linux distros as a daily driver. And I have even less time for that kind of journey. Not with a full time job. Not right now, although I'm really sick of Windows so much I can't even describe my feelings properly without cursing.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Yep 
Well all the info is right here 








						I Got Windows 7 in 2022.
					

Hi, z490 on win-11 the hdd loads normally so 10's windows explore is borked I'll restore a system image when I get a chance and see if it fixes it.  Edit System image fixed it.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 9, 2022)

K4sum1 said:


> I don't use any AV, they're not needed.


What? That seems very foolish! And that statement is coming from someone who ACTIVELY promotes forceful removal of Windows Defender. I always replace it with something. Running around the internet without an AV is not wise!



delshay said:


> I use Edge on win 7. ...It was getting regular updates up-to three times per month. It's sad it has come to an end.


Fair enough. Have you considered FireFox? I rarely use anything else.


----------



## delshay (Dec 9, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Fair enough. Have you considered FireFox? I rarely use anything else.



I may consider other browser as i do take security very seriously. Edge should be fine for a few months as the last two updates seem to be more focus on features which I am not interested in.


----------



## mb194dc (Dec 9, 2022)

Aero looks better and there is no need for all the extra control panels in Windows 10. Just makes finding things more complicated!

Windows 10 LTSC is about as good as we'll get given it seems will be impossible to get latest browser and other updates on 7 soon.


----------



## K4sum1 (Dec 9, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> What? That seems very foolish! And that statement is coming from someone who ACTIVELY promotes forceful removal of Windows Defender. I always replace it with something. Running around the internet without an AV is not wise!


If something is sus, I run it through VirusTotal. I also have a firewall, but no AV.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 10, 2022)

mb194dc said:


> given it seems will be impossible to get latest browser and other updates on 7 soon.


Again, FireFox.



K4sum1 said:


> If something is sus, I run it through VirusTotal. I also have a firewall, but no AV.


That's still foolish. You need to protect yourself from infections BEFORE they happen, not after.


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 10, 2022)

You can still get MSE (Microsoft Security Essentias) *HERE*


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 10, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Again, FireFox.
> 
> 
> That's still foolish. You need to protect yourself from infections BEFORE they happen, not after.


Something like NOD32 lol


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 10, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> Something like NOD32 lol


I promote Comodo's Internet Security Suite. It is the best overall package available currently and it still supports Windows 7.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 10, 2022)

TITAN RTX 4100 said:


> Windows 7?! You got Windows 7? Did you know windows 7 is not security supported and your pc could have a serious risk of getting hacked by hackers? (Note that everything I'm saying is for the OP of this discussion, not anyone else.)


Ok and?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 10, 2022)

TITAN RTX 4100 said:


> Windows 7?! You got Windows 7? Did you know windows 7 is not security supported and your pc could have a serious risk of getting hacked by hackers? (Note that everything I'm saying is for the OP of this discussion, not anyone else.)


Yeah, we've been over this with other users. Your opinion does not reality make. Quit propagating a myth. ANY Operating System not properly configured can be hacked, especially if people go sloshing around the net clicking on every damned link that is presented to them. 

Your opinion is noted and disregarded. May I suggest you read through the rest of the thread before responding?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 10, 2022)

TITAN RTX 4100 said:


> Since no one ever agrees with me(Like everything else I say or do on the internet) then there you go, the reply is deleted. Goodbye!


No one told you to leave. The point was not to come into a Windows 7 fan thread and start crapping on it.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Dec 11, 2022)

delshay said:


> It looks like windows 7 has just received it's last update of Microsoft Edge. It looks like there will be no more updates. Last update yesterday Version 108.0.1462.42 which should be current with windows 10.
> 
> There is now the following message in the browser "To get future Microsoft Edge updates, you'll need Windows 10 or later. This computer is using Windows 7"



This is due to Chrome dropping support. As a browser that's forked out of Chromium, it's one of the most sensitive applications to Chromium no longer issuing new updates, they could keep it until Chromium 110 ships on February 7, 2023 (the date Google Chrome itself will stop supporting Windows 7) but given how extensively customized Edge is and how Microsoft just updated the Windows 10/11 build with new UX features, 108 was probably the hard fork point for them.

Steam is another major application that should follow, though, knowing Valve, they will probably hold onto an obsolete version of CEF until Steam is just so _stupidly laggy and insecure for everyone else_ that they are forced to drop it - just like they did with the Windows XP phaseout. 

My opinion: just drop Windows 7 and heavily encourage anyone unironically still using this thing to play video games to move to SteamOS - make a nice marketing video explaining the benefits of Linux - and don't miss the window!


----------



## K4sum1 (Dec 11, 2022)

Dr. Dro found the thread, will it become a battlefield?


----------



## delshay (Dec 11, 2022)

K4sum1 said:


> Not sure how you got the link after it was removed, but that's just Norton being Norton lol. I don't use any AV, they're not needed.



The page was still open & not refreshed that's how I got the link. Im still using win 7 online & you need some-kind of defense against the bad guys. Virus checker is always up-to date.  
 ...Read what the virus checker is saying      ..."it's a known dangerous webpage" & I can click & get further report(s) as to why it is blocked.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 11, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> Steam is another major application that should follow, though, knowing Valve, they will probably hold onto an obsolete version of CEF until Steam is just so _stupidly laggy and insecure for everyone else_ that they are forced to drop it - just like they did with the Windows XP phaseout.
> 
> My opinion: just drop Windows 7 and heavily encourage anyone unironically still using this thing to play video games to move to SteamOS - make a nice marketing video explaining the benefits of Linux - and don't miss the window!


Thanks for the tip. Now move along. No one still using 7 cares about opinions like this.

Can people stop crapping in this thread? We Windows 7 fans don't care about your nay-saying, your uninformed conceptions and misguided opinions. Put bluntly, put a cork in your piehole and take your nonsense elsewhere!


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 11, 2022)

I like windows 7 for it's amazing community of people creating custom themes and applications for us to customize what we want.  I have a modded login skin if anyone is interested though you need this ISO to copy/paste the file to system32 *ISO* and use Rufus to boot from a USB stick. Here's the *LINK*

Everything is safe guy's just before to rename the file in system32 "authui.dll" to authuibck.dll before pasting the modded one


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 11, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> Everything is safe guy's just before to rename the file in system32 "authui.dll" to authuibck.dll before pasting the modded one


I usually rename things to something like "thisfile.dll.org". This way the changed files get separated out and are easily found if needed. But that's just my school of thought. Your way works fine too.



theFOoL said:


> I like windows 7 for it's amazing community of people creating custom themes and applications for us to customize what we want.


Right there with you!


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 11, 2022)

Hi,
It's another good day when chrome is gone from win-7 compatibility frankly edge well it was never going to happen regardless of os 

As long as firefox and mbam pro works I don't care I'm not scared of the fear mongering boogie men/ women 

Personally I don't like win-11 just got another taste of oobe with newest 22h2 and the addition of home instead of quick access and I much prefer 10 this pc because once again ms has shit all over the navigation pane once again 
.


----------



## Veseleil (Dec 11, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> It's another good day when chrome is gone from win-7 compatibility frankly edge well it was never going to happen regardless of os
> 
> As long as firefox and mbam pro works I don't care I'm not scared of the fear mongering boogie men/ women
> ...


The newer versions of 10 are really filled with nonsense as well. It's like every setting decided to move their families to another state or town... The latest 10 build that was nice in every regard IMO, is 1809 LTSC, now I ended up with this one:





And only thanks to a good fellow called Ghost Spectre.  I need it for the damn Warzone 2.0 which requires 1909. So I said what the heck, one day there will be a game requiring 2004, so it's better to get used to. 21H2 should give me a bit of future proofing.

Sorry for going off topic.


----------



## BSim500 (Dec 11, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> Steam is another major application that should follow, though, knowing Valve, they will probably hold onto an obsolete version of CEF until Steam is just so _stupidly laggy and insecure for everyone else_ that they are forced to drop it - just like they did with the Windows XP phaseout.


Steam is 'stupidly laggy' because of cr*p like social media integration, self-promotion, auto-playing videos, etc, than anything remotely related to the OS version. Reality check - Steam still uses the "old" Win32/64 API which is actually far less bloated than W10 exclusive UWP API. (The number of UWP apps I've seen for simple stuff like fan controllers or calculators that are 10x the size of what they're replacing whilst claiming to _"do away with legacy bloat"_ is comical...) Lack of XP compatibility for Steam is due to compiling for newer VCRedist, etc, versions (Microsoft only support as far back as Vista for VC2022), not because Valve 'debloated' anything with a magic wand they day they dropped XP support. Even GOG Galaxy suffers the same thing for the same reason - social media integration, import plugins for every other store for that "Meta-Client" experience, etc. Conversely, GOG offline installers don't need any client at all at which point the same games on the same OS (inc W7) start up lightning fast, almost as if the problem is _"bloated clients are trendy because muh cheevements and Facebook and Twitter and Discord and..."_, etc, rather than be anything remotely to do with the OS version (or the games)...

tl:dr - Blaming older lightweight OS's for modern social media centric software bloat is like arguing _"wearing huge pants make you fat"_.


----------



## Veseleil (Dec 11, 2022)

birdie said:


> There's not much to consider. It has just a month of security updates left, Chrome will stop supporting it in early 2023, Firefox will support it at best until June 2023.
> 
> It's OK to use it fully firewalled and without a web browser but running an outdated web browser is a direct route to being owned hard.
> 
> And of course goodbye new NVIDIA/AMD/Intel GPU drivers as all the companies have long stopped releasing drivers updates (NVIDIA still releases "updated" drivers but those only contain security fixes - those will be provided until September 2024).


If you did read my post, then you'd know I don't give a damn about MS's security features (read defender spyware, UAC and permissions nightmare). The only thing I actively use (and used) on all of my machines is built in firewall. In the XP days I was disabling that as well.
I wouldn't touch Chrome or any kind of chromium with a 10 foot pole. We'll find our ways with FF, don't worry.
And, if I were afraid of mice, I'd carry one of my cats with me everywhere.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 11, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> What? That seems very foolish! And that statement is coming from someone who ACTIVELY promotes forceful removal of Windows Defender. I always replace it with something. Running around the internet without an AV is not wise!


I don't use one.  I do however, know my computer like a finely tuned watch, and would never be comfortable running Windows 7 with no AV for that matter.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 11, 2022)

Hi,
W1zzards scripts come in handy on 10 and 11 








						Windows 11 Tweaks for GPU Benchmark
					

Updated for 22H2  - Install without Internet - When it prompts you to go online, press Shift+F10 and type "OOBE\BYPASSNRO" (that's an o not a zero at the end). After the automatic reboot you can install without network - Install on systems without TPM, UEFI or other requirements...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 11, 2022)

To me I run WiN11 with Defender. On 7 I don't run av but I do have MSE as a stand by if needed. I know people browse the web and not thinking straight but me I'm safe. I know sup. Now I don't bother with banking bc due to my Car Accident I'm unable to work so yeah but IT people saying this/that about hacking? Ha I've never been hacked with the amount of things I've downloaded


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 11, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> I don't use one.  I do however, know my computer like a finely tuned watch, and would never be comfortable running Windows 7 with no AV for that matter.


Yeah, but you're an expert power-user who doesn't go around the web doing stupid things.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 11, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yeah, but you're an expert power-user who doesn't go around the web *doing stupid things.*


I dunno.  I watched @Mussels dancing grub-farming GIFs on a loop for like an hour today.


----------



## Selaya (Dec 11, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> I don't use one.  I do however, know my computer like a finely tuned watch, and would never be comfortable running Windows 7 with no AV for that matter.


av is snakeoil.
all you need is something like umatrix and you're essentially impervious to scattershot-attacks anyways these days so there's that


----------



## Veseleil (Dec 11, 2022)

Selaya said:


> av is snakeoil.
> all you need is something like umatrix and you're essentially impervious to scattershot-attacks anyways these days so there's that


uBlock Origin already has those features, for a tiny bit more advanced users that is, and a portion of a hassle. It's probably the reason why uMatrix is abandoned. I remember using Adblock+ about 12 years ago, to right-click disable/add filter for anything on a page. To remove even cosmetic stuff I didn't like. That way I've customized all of the websites used, to look and perform like I wanted to. The biggest advantage I had was with this browser game called eRepublik, where I've bookmarked and stripped certain pages to such an extent, that I could do stuff 10x faster than an average player might've.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 11, 2022)

Selaya said:


> av is snakeoil.
> all you need is something like umatrix and you're essentially impervious to scattershot-attacks anyways these days so there's that


While I see the point you make, I disagree to a certain degree. Real-time scanners for expert and power users is not a necessity, having an AV installed for incidental use is still a requirement. In my case I have to be able to scan files I'm processing at one of the sites I'm staff at. No AV? Not a risk I'm willing to take. And before anyone mentions VirusTotal, it's more efficient to use a local scanner.


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 11, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> still a requirement


I beg to differ. I could go and disable Defender or just do my basic stuff on WIN7 without issues bc I know means of how the Web is

That said...  I did offer cleaning at a point and got paid for cleaning out the junk old to medium age people. Was awful


----------



## Veseleil (Dec 11, 2022)

<-------<<- No AV guy as well. But i respect everyone's opinion, without forcing mine. We're all mature people I suppose, so we should be able to make our own decisions, while taking responsibility for any kind of consequences.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 11, 2022)

Selaya said:


> av is snakeoil.
> all you need is something like umatrix and you're essentially impervious to scattershot-attacks anyways these days so there's that


A browser plugin won't protect you from a kernel port level vulnerability, which if your running stock unpatched Windows 7, you have in the SMB stack.

Of course I doubt anyone is doing it completely unpatched, but I'd not be comfortable running Windows 7 at all frankly.  But I did not come here to lecture.


----------



## Panther_Seraphin (Dec 11, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> A browser plugin won't protect you from a kernel port level vulnerability, which if your running stock unpatched Windows 7, you have in the SMB stack.
> 
> Of course I doubt anyone is doing it completely unpatched, but I'd not be comfortable running Windows 7 at all frankly.  But I did not come here to lecture.


there are a LOT of affected subsystems in unpatched windows 7 that allow all sorts of access.

Windows Search, Telnet, SMB, RDP/RDS, Web Proxy, SChannel, Print Spoolers its endless. Most of these actually dont require the user to do anything. They just require some visability of your machine to them.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 11, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> which if your running stock unpatched Windows 7, you have in the SMB stack.


I thought we talked about this in another thread. Maybe not. The SMB stack as of SP1 is disabled by default. However...


R-T-B said:


> A browser plugin won't protect you from a kernel port level vulnerability


...this point is correct and there are a number of attacks that can be deployed in absence of proper protection.


R-T-B said:


> Of course I doubt anyone is doing it completely unpatched, but I'd not be comfortable running Windows 7 at all frankly.


No, but someone who is not so technologically experienced might decide to take a plunge and go back to 7. We want to make sure that they have solid info the proceed with such.


R-T-B said:


> But I did not come here to lecture.


You're not coming off that way. You are sharing info in a civilized way.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 12, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> SP1


Yes.  Which is why I said unpatched Windows 7.  I know I know, it's an almost academic distinction, but still, if you have ancient install media, worth noting.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 12, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Yes.  Which is why I said unpatched Windows 7.  I know I know, it's an almost academic distinction, but still, if you have ancient install media, worth noting.


Ah right. Yeah, it's academic. No one who runs 7 is running the RTM version. 7-SP1 is ubiquitous.


----------



## yapfei (Dec 12, 2022)

Do i get an award for this ?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 12, 2022)

yapfei said:


> Do i get an award for this ?


?!? What do you mean? I'm slightly confused.


----------



## lightning70 (Dec 12, 2022)

yapfei said:


> Do i get an award for this ?


you didn't install the graphics driver I guess the graphics score rated 1.0?


----------



## mechtech (Dec 12, 2022)

I used to go to station drivers when I needed one I had difficulty tracking down.  Haven't been there in awhile due to ms 10 just jamming in it's own drivers.






						Station-Drivers - News
					

News




					www.station-drivers.com


----------



## yapfei (Dec 12, 2022)

lightning70 said:


> you didn't install the graphics driver I guess the graphics score rated 1.0?


How much can GeForce4-MX440-8X AGP expected to score in today standard ?



lexluthermiester said:


> ?!? What do you mean? I'm slightly confused.


The award is yours, if you can get a Pentium 3 1Ghz 1GB SDRAM running windows7


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 12, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ah right. Yeah, it's academic. No one who runs 7 is running the RTM version. 7-SP1 is ubiquitous.


Its why I used askwoody.com for patches to know if some borked the os or if a patch phoned home to ms.

Since W10 release you have to vette patches


----------



## lightning70 (Dec 12, 2022)

yapfei said:


> How much can GeForce4-MX440-8X AGP expected to score in today standard ?


There is such a junkyard at home, but a little better than in the picture. Graphics score was around 2, I don't remember exactly, I was surprised  Good if the system is working properly.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 12, 2022)

lightning70 said:


> There is such a junkyard at home, but a little better than in the picture. Graphics score was around 2, I don't remember exactly, I was surprised  Good if the system is working properly.



No proper agp gart was released for Nforce chipsets, they scrapped it in vista


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 12, 2022)

yapfei said:


> The award is yours, if you can get a Pentium 3 1Ghz 1GB SDRAM running windows7


Vista "ran" on it when I tried it back in 2008. Though I had 1.5GB RAM so that helped a little.

I could try Win7 with a 1GHz Athlon though it's a DDR platform.


----------



## Veseleil (Dec 12, 2022)

First thing I do on each OS installation is disabling all but the essential services. It's kinda mandatory with each Windows starting from XP. Someone mentioned most of the well known ones. I've screwed many installations, but learned what are the essential ones. Hard way, but everything in life has a price. Apart from services (biggest threat), scheduled tasks tweaking (I disable all), hosts file tweaking and a few other things will make your system well secured without need for any  kind of AV. The last time I had a malware on my machines is in the XP days, well over a decade.


----------



## Selaya (Dec 12, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> While I see the point you make, I disagree to a certain degree. Real-time scanners for expert and power users is not a necessity, having an AV installed for incidental use is still a requirement. In my case I have to be able to scan files I'm processing at one of the sites I'm staff at. No AV? Not a risk I'm willing to take. And before anyone mentions VirusTotal, it's more efficient to use a local scanner.


true enough; i had to scan something once every month tho and its mostly bc im not _entirely certain_ about a torrents provenance or something
(just not downloading it would've been the smarter/safer choice but oh well :^)


----------



## yapfei (Dec 12, 2022)

I Got Win7 running with GeForce4 MX440 @ 1366x768 finally 

Before this Win7 keep saying video drivers are up to date, but in the resolution dropdown list no 16:9 formats available.

I Got Win7 running with GeForce4 MX440 @ 1366x768 finally 

Before this Win7 keep saying video drivers are up to date, but in the resolution dropdown list no 16:9 formats available.


----------



## mb194dc (Dec 12, 2022)

Had an mx440 circa 2005 and output it to an HD 720p TV iirc. Terrible card but could play some games... Vintage.  

Must have been on Xp. 

Think it was upgraded to a 6800 Vanilla with unlocked pipes. Still have that card somewhere...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 12, 2022)

Selaya said:


> true enough; i had to scan something once every month tho and its mostly bc im not _entirely certain_ about a torrents provenance or something
> (just not downloading it would've been the smarter/safer choice but oh well :^)


If you want to use a lighter and yet still effective AV, ClamWin is excellent. It doesn't have a realtime scanner, doesn't run anything behind the back and is perfect for those who want an actively updated lightweight AV.


----------



## hckngrtfakt (Dec 12, 2022)

I know this post will come off as a bit inflammatory, but is hard to justify upgrading from windows 7 to windows 10 based on performance issues/improvements alone.

I have a very high end system (tetra cpu cluster running on aprox. 512tb of ram) which excels at computational tasks and run windows 10/11 at nominal speed, yet, I have a quad core (q9400 - 5gb ddr2) running windows 10 LTSC, and is actually snappier than windows vista ever was....

So whether you have no clue about OS optimizations, or the current PC market simply pushes you to upgrade into unnecessary hardware requirements which make business sense
and unless you can justify running compilers more efficiently on windows 7 vs windows 10 (MinGW, GNU, Intel C++ Borland or even Fortran), one is simply better than the other.

Yes,, windows 7 IS incredibly feasible (usable) in 2022


----------



## Dr. Dro (Dec 12, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Can people stop crapping in this thread? We Windows 7 fans don't care about your nay-saying, your uninformed conceptions and misguided opinions. Put bluntly, put a cork in your piehole and take your nonsense elsewhere!



I wasn't crapping the thread, though... I simply pointed an opportunity for Valve to grab some of those migrating from Windows 7 into their own operating system, since one of the chief complaints about newer versions of Windows is that they have a larger footprint which hurts gaming performance. You may not take it, but Valve might convince some people to do so - and that is probably for the greater good.



BSim500 said:


> Steam is 'stupidly laggy' because of cr*p like social media integration, self-promotion, auto-playing videos, etc, than anything remotely related to the OS version. Reality check - Steam still uses the "old" Win32/64 API which is actually far less bloated than W10 exclusive UWP API. (The number of UWP apps I've seen for simple stuff like fan controllers or calculators that are 10x the size of what they're replacing whilst claiming to _"do away with legacy bloat"_ is comical...) Lack of XP compatibility for Steam is due to compiling for newer VCRedist, etc, versions (Microsoft only support as far back as Vista for VC2022), not because Valve 'debloated' anything with a magic wand they day they dropped XP support. Even GOG Galaxy suffers the same thing for the same reason - social media integration, import plugins for every other store for that "Meta-Client" experience, etc. Conversely, GOG offline installers don't need any client at all at which point the same games on the same OS (inc W7) start up lightning fast, almost as if the problem is _"bloated clients are trendy because muh cheevements and Facebook and Twitter and Discord and..."_, etc, rather than be anything remotely to do with the OS version (or the games)...
> 
> tl:dr - Blaming older lightweight OS's for modern social media centric software bloat is like arguing _"wearing huge pants make you fat"_.



Almost all of the features you brought up are simply basic webpage functionality. Runtime isn't going to cause issues, as you've said yourself, Windows 7 is still compatible with the latest version of the Visual C++ runtime. In fact, you can run Steam without the browser functionality by appending `-no-browser` to the shortcut, that way it doesn't load CEF and it becomes very fast with only a ~ 30 MB RAM footprint, the downside is that almost nothing works other than the mini mode. Chat (social media integration as you've brought up) actually still works without CEF, it simply reverts to the older 2010 UI's chat window.





Steam extensively relies on CEF. Once CEF stops working on Windows 7, so will Steam. Even the game library is, in fact, a web application:





Valve extended the functionality of Steam to allow Windows XP to run it for a while longer by deliberately letting it get out of date back then. I recall they left it on Chromium 49 for quite a while back then... and eventually it just wasn't keeping up with most of the internet (and Steam's pages themselves), then they dropped it.

Anyhow, a lot of the pro-Steam arguments I see is that it's an easy-to-use, social gaming platform, and that Epic doesn't offer the same degree of integration. Which really makes it a contradicting argument, IMO.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 12, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> I wasn't crapping the thread, though...


You're missing the point..


Dr. Dro said:


> I simply pointed an opportunity for Valve to grab some of those migrating from Windows 7 into their own operating system


..this is a thread about Windows 7 in 2022. We don't care about Steam OS. It's not what we're discussing or are interested in.



Dr. Dro said:


> Anyhow, a lot of the pro-Steam arguments I see is that it's an easy-to-use, social gaming platform, and that Epic doesn't offer the same degree of integration. Which really makes it a contradicting argument, IMO.


Again, we don't care. This thread is about *Windows 7!* It's not about what you are blabbering on about. 

I'm not saying what you're talking about isn't cool, because let's be fair, SteamOS has come a long way and is actually worthy of consideration. But it doesn't belong here.

So yes, you're doing some thread crapping. Not cool man.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Dec 12, 2022)

I don't know, I don't feel like I'm crapping the thread, even though I am not encouraging its use.

I don't mind anyone using it for legitimate personal reasons, but for gaming, it's just something that's not going to work. Bringing up valid points as to why someone who is *gaming* on PC should leave Windows 7 is also discussion surrounding - and concerning - it and its use in the current context. Even if it's not encouraging discourse. That's about it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 12, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> even though I am not encouraging its use.


And there we have it.


Dr. Dro said:


> I don't mind anyone using it for legitimate personal reasons


Gee, thanks. We appreciate your blessing...


Dr. Dro said:


> but for gaming, it's just something that's not going to work.


Moose muffins! TONS of games still run well perfectly on 7. In fact, few don't.

Stop making excuses for your thread crapping and just stop.


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 12, 2022)

Agreed! We're Here to explore and learn each other's memories of the OS. Just now installing it on my 775 Build along side WIN10LTSC, WIN11 (just I know the feature updates break 7 to boot where I'm forced to create a OS image when I'm done with everything just in case it happens) so "Installing on the IDE Laptop HDD" just bc I like the experience of seeing that custom Fish boot Logo spin


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 12, 2022)

yapfei said:


> I Got Win7 running with GeForce4 MX440 @ 1366x768 finally
> 
> Before this Win7 keep saying video drivers are up to date, but in the resolution dropdown list no 16:9 formats available.
> 
> ...


You are using longhorn


----------



## John Naylor (Dec 13, 2022)

lightning70 said:


> Your Choice. Windows 7 is the legend of my adolescence. It's fine on an older equipped computer that is still supported, but I think it can cause problems on existing computers that are newly equipped. If you installed it on a computer with up-to-date hardware, how did you handle the Driver issue?



I remember in 1995 PC magazine published their annual PC comparison benchmarking 200+ desktops.   In the mix it was about 60% Win 95 and 40%  W4WGs.  I was confused as to why the performanc etables were like 50 pages apart ... so you couldn't compare.   many vendors submitted multiple versions of the same desktops, just with the different OS ... on the same hardware, W4WGs was 40% faster than Win95 on then current hardware.  Now while that doesn't mean you can put on an old OS on new hardware, obviously because the old OS won't have the newer CPU instruction sets.  But nothing has changed since with respect to "down grading" your system by sticking a new OS on an old box.   Unless that hardware was close to new and was designed to run the new OS.

My current desktop was built in Nov 2013 w/ GTX cards and it runs AutoCAD faster than my company 2022 laptop with nVidia's pro GFX card.


----------



## yapfei (Dec 13, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> You are using longhorn


Iam using win7 home premium,  the Nvidia software is so dated that it unaware that longhorn is officially called Vista

I use this Nvidia version as it the only version that can provide my target 16:9 format @ 1366x768


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 13, 2022)

Hi,
Funny gpu incompatibility was brought up   
30 series has plenty of drivers for win-7 and is only just now coming down in price.

40... series who cares it will take a year before prices settle now that amd 79 series performance was over hyped 
Never cared for amd gpu's anyway so don't care if it has 7 drivers or not I just like the pricing competition


----------



## K4sum1 (Dec 14, 2022)

I'm actually working on comparing a 6800XT and 2080 Ti on Windows 7.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 14, 2022)

K4sum1 said:


> I'm actually working on comparing a 6800XT and 2080 Ti on Windows 7.


Those will be interesting results!


----------



## delshay (Dec 14, 2022)

K4sum1 said:


> I'm actually working on comparing a 6800XT and 2080 Ti on Windows 7.



I always use "driver only" for the display card with an external config program such as Afterbuner or Memory Tweak. The reason for this is less programs bouncing around in Task Manager, the better for my old computer.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 14, 2022)

delshay said:


> I always use "driver only" for the display card with an external config program such as Afterbuner or Memory Tweak.


So how do you control settings that can't be found in Afterburner or games?


----------



## delshay (Dec 15, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> So how do you control settings that can't be found in Afterburner or games?



I do without. Overall it's faster because you have one less program eating up CPU time.  ..."AMD Memory Tweak" is what I am currently using to set clocks/voltages/fan speed.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 15, 2022)

delshay said:


> I do without. Overall it's faster because you have one less program eating up CPU time.  ..."AMD Memory Tweak" is what I am currently using to set clocks/voltages/fan speed.


Oh come on, Install the control panel. Unless you're on a single-core and 1GB of RAM, neither the AMD nor the NVidia control panels will do anything to performance, even when left open.


----------



## Veseleil (Dec 15, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh come on, Install the control panel. Unless you're on a single-core and 1GB of RAM, neither the AMD nor the NVidia control panels will do anything to performance, even when left open.


You should try to understand the man.
In the times when I was struggling with my poor P4 (2.0, seriously forgot which core model) with Win XP, I would disable even an installer service. And so when i needed to install an app, i would go to service, hit manual -> apply -> start and proceeded to install, and OFC disable -> stop right afterwards. Someone would think it's such a trivial thing and unnecessary hassle (it could be done through CMD anyway, but still), but it was a joy for my consciousness, knowing one service less in the manual list (startup type).
Nowadays I'm still disabling Nvidia control panel, and starting it just to tweak settings (for the games mostly, and to select a damn physx processor, is this still a thing?). Same course of action as I've already mentioned. I just like to have it that way. It's hard to explain.


----------



## delshay (Dec 16, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh come on, Install the control panel. Unless you're on a single-core and 1GB of RAM, neither the AMD nor the NVidia control panels will do anything to performance, even when left open.



As someone has already pointed out it's no difference to when user(s) stripped out most services out of the OS that's not needed when doing professional benchmarking.
Every single task that's running eats up CPU cycle time because it has to be processed. You have to remember Adrenalin Software collects stats when gaming. So in the background it's going to eat up CPU cycle time.    ..The question is, is it measurable. The answer is yes. Everything has a penalty that needs to be processed.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 16, 2022)

Veseleil said:


> It's hard to explain.


I feel you! Some think I'm crazy for the way I do things. It's tough to explain why things work and why I do them that way. So I get you.



delshay said:


> As someone has already pointed out it's no difference to when user(s) stripped out most services out of the OS that's not needed when doing professional benchmarking.
> Every single task that's running eats up CPU cycle time because it has to be processed. You have to remember Adrenalin Software collects stats when gaming. So in the background it's going to eat up CPU cycle time.    ..The question is, is it measurable. The answer is yes. Everything has a penalty that needs to be processed.


Totally understand that. However, the GFX driver control panel is the one thing that doesn't(or at least doesn't need to) run in the background and is needed to tweak settings in a way that will force games to run they way the user wants instead of the was the game wants. But as Veseleil explained, they have their reasons and methodology.


----------



## delshay (Dec 17, 2022)

Good News.   ....I just clicked "just now" on "About Microsoft Edge" & it updated to a newer version. See screenshot. So it must be ending in mid January when the extended security updates ends

EDIT: Just found this page when Edge Support will end Windows 7 - Microsoft Lifecycle | Microsoft Learn


----------



## delshay (Dec 21, 2022)

BUMP

Microsoft claim they have "the most secure browser". After seeing this video which is two months old, I believe them. So I was right to stay with Microsoft Edge for windows 7.


See this Video Most Secure Browser? Chrome vs Firefox vs Edge - YouTube


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 21, 2022)

delshay said:


> See this Video Most Secure Browser? Chrome vs Firefox vs Edge - YouTube


The test shown is interesting. I think the scores were not properly counted. The fact that he was counting warnings as detection's, as he even admitted, skews the results. Let's be fair though, take out the warnings and only include actual blocks, FireFox did much better. Add all the proper extensions to FireFox and it becomes near bullet-proof.


----------



## AleXXX666 (Dec 21, 2022)

xcescxa said:


> Only Problem i found is that i have to
> use a vpn sometimes. On certain sites
> like Tidal Web player, to play music.


Hell I put old Mac OS X 10.7 to 2012 MacBook Pro recently, which supports newer 10.15 maximum. Nostalgia fun, old classic mac os design eye-orgasm achieved, but internet surfing is pretty weak. Most sites give errors with many popular browsers. So maybe we nostalgic people should accept the must-have of at least kindda newer OS-es lol
PS I love Windows Vista design even more than Win 7, but I don't have supported hw to use it properly + it would be more like offline "fun", lol



delshay said:


> BUMP
> 
> Microsoft claim they have "the most secure browser". After seeing this video which is two months old, I believe them. So I was right to stay with Microsoft Edge for windows 7.
> 
> ...


i love old edge more than new chromium another-google-clone


----------



## kiriakost (Dec 24, 2022)

I wish Merry Christmas and Happy New year to NVIDIA CEO and team.
For GTX16xx there was a fresh driver 10 days ago.
Win 7 Ver.  474.06


----------



## delshay (Dec 25, 2022)

kiriakost said:


> I wish Merry Christmas and Happy New year to NVIDIA CEO and team.
> For GTX16xx there was a fresh driver 10 days ago.
> Win 7 Ver.  474.06



I wish AMD will do the same thing. Let's face it, one driver update per year for old cards is something I wish for.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 25, 2022)

delshay said:


> I wish AMD will do the same thing. Let's face it, one driver update per year for old cards is something I wish for.


Here you go, for the fury/x



			https://www.amd.com/en/support/graphics/amd-radeon-r9-series/amd-radeon-r9-fury-series/amd-radeon-r9-fury-x
		


290X


			https://www.amd.com/en/support/graphics/amd-radeon-r9-series/amd-radeon-r9-200-series/amd-radeon-r9-290x
		


HD7970/R9 280X


			https://www.amd.com/en/support/graphics/amd-radeon-hd/amd-radeon-hd-7000-series/amd-radeon-hd-7970-ghz-edition
		


Only HD6000 series and older haven't been updated since 2016 (VLIW)



kiriakost said:


> I wish Merry Christmas and Happy New year to NVIDIA CEO and team.
> For GTX16xx there was a fresh driver 10 days ago.
> Win 7 Ver.  474.06


Erm GTX 1600 series are just a crippled RTX 2000.


----------



## delshay (Dec 25, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> Here you go, for the fury/x
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/graphics/amd-radeon-r9-series/amd-radeon-r9-fury-series/amd-radeon-r9-fury-x



Fury driver is fine, I have the Nano card. but I've upgraded to the Vega Nano card & that driver is broken "no audio". I have to revert back to the slightly older version.


----------



## kiriakost (Dec 25, 2022)

I will try to say this as sweeten as possible. 
AMD does not care to maintain and or to deliver drivers support for anything older than ten years.

I am unaware if NVIDIA this add any 3D performance tweaks at *GTX10xx* driver level, but they do add latest security updates in them.
Along support for fresher monitors.

This in my village it is named as corporate responsibility. 
INTEL also follows the same path.

They are out there gaming machines along customers as for example organizations and business.
AMD has eyeballs for the gaming sector alone, and acts as a spoiled kid. 
While NVIDIA along INTEL they thrive regarding market share in all sectors.

Any one helping me, so my computer hardware investments these to last longer in time, he is my HERO too.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 25, 2022)

Nothing wrong with a company stopping support after 10 years.

I can bring up that nvidia dropped support for Nforce chipset drivers before Vista launched leaving us out in the cold. So f nvidia


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 25, 2022)

Hi,
Yep no idea of what the changes were but just a present maybe could of just added new bugs
But looking security fixes until September 2024 
.


----------



## kiriakost (Dec 25, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> But looking security fixes until September 2024



EA Sports it might kill my favorite Game sooner.
So I have two year time to select my next PC Screen replacement. 
Half full glass, after all.


----------



## erpguy53 (Dec 29, 2022)

delshay said:


> BUMP
> 
> Microsoft claim they have "the most secure browser". After seeing this video which is two months old, I believe them. So I was right to stay with Microsoft Edge for windows 7.



that's debatable since the upcoming Edge 109 release will be the last one to support Win7.
Edge versions 110 & higher will require at least Win10


----------



## mb194dc (Dec 29, 2022)

Changing last windows 7 machine to 21 LTSC, good for 5 years and probably possible to inplace upgrade to next one later... If there is one. At least 1809 can be to 21.

With browser updates being pulled 7 no longer viable for me. Sad days...


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 29, 2022)

Hi,
I haven't read anything about firefox bailing so business as usual.
oops


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 29, 2022)

I just looked *UP* and there Opera to many more out there


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 29, 2022)

mb194dc said:


> With browser updates being pulled 7 no longer viable for me. Sad days...


Seriously? FireFox.



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I *haven't* read anything about firefox bailing so business as usual.


You mean "haven't"?


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 29, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> I just looked *UP* and there Opera to many more out there


Hi,
Funny that link says chrome lol


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 29, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Funny that link says chrome lol


I know


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 29, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> I know


Hi,
Ironic article was posted 8-2022 
Google already said win-7 and chrome support is eol


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 29, 2022)

But you can still use Chrome...  You just have to be safe


----------



## delshay (Dec 30, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> But you can still use Chrome...  You just have to be safe



The same could be said for any browser. The only protection left will be virus checkers & the odd windows files you can update manually.


----------



## kiriakost (Dec 30, 2022)

Last month I did step back to 91.0.1esr (64-bit) and then I did crippled Firefox update service.
Some one thought that he is entitled to change menus order when I do review downloaded files folder icon.
First menu choice was DL file open in folder. 
And they changed this to the second line of the menu.
I had no other choice than to replace the browser it self with older version.

Edge?  Its like a car without steering wheel, I could not even find my way to control and or use bookmarks. 
15m later uninstall.


----------



## kiriakost (Sunday at 11:55 AM)

Win 7 Ver.  474.06 (NVIDIA) this is now old news.  (past week)

Win 7 Ver.  *474.11* this is the *Fresher* news.


----------



## theFOoL (Sunday at 7:57 PM)

I mean.... yes I do have windows 7 on one of my SSDs and yes I do browse safely without any Anti-Virus. I do have the Microsoft Essentials (Basically the Advanced version of Already Defender) or just the WiN10 "Kinda?" on stand by if I choose to install


----------

